# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  My GW-501516 log!

## Atomini

Alright, so this will be my log where I shall make regular posts on my progress and experiece with GW-501516. I originally planned to just log this stuff into my Gen Sys trenbolone thread, but I want to leave that for my review of that lab's tren instead of hijack it with something unrelated. We also don't have a section here for PPAR Modulators, so I figured I would stick it right in the Q&A section here. Might be better here since there are a few people who are curious about GW, and this area receives a lot more traffic. Just to make it clear: *GW-501516 IS NOT A PEPTIDE*. It is a PPAR Modulator chemical and is taken orally.

I will also note that I am currently on week 3 of 8 of the following:
- Testosterone Propionate @ 100mg/week
- Trenbolone Acetate @ 800mg/week
- HGH @ 8iu/day

Currently at 14-15% bodyfat as of the start of this log.

I just took 4ml (20mg) of GW-501516 approximately 20 minutes ago. Stuff tasted like vodka going down, good thing i'm used to drinking the hard stuff, as I had no problems downing it (try drinking Wild Turkey Rare Breed, 108.2 proof alcohol, you'll be able to drink ANYTHING after that)! Anyhow, not really 'feeling' anything just yet. And I only say this because from some of the logs I have seen, some people have reported feeling 'wired' after taking it (some suggest not to take it prior to bed for this reason. GW is not a stimulant, and this 'wired' effect isn't reported to be like ephedrine, clen , or caffeine type of stimulant feeling. Apparently it is more of an overall 'feeling great and ready to go' type of feeling.

Either way, i've begun my GW dosing. I will be running it at 20mg/day for 3 weeks on and 1 week off, and repeat. Reason for doing this is because I have seen in some logs that after the user took a small week-long break from GW and jumped back on, the fat loss was even greater than before. It is possible there could be some sort of a downregulating effect on the fat loss with this drug. But i'll only know when I get there!

----------


## mockery

subscribed

----------


## mockery

> 'feeling great and ready to go' type of feeling


does it have an effect on dopamine release?

----------


## jasc

Lookin forward to this. I'm subscribed

Would you mind educating us on how exactly this product works? I am unfamiliar with this product and I'm sure many others are as well since it's fairly new.

Thx man. Props on the log!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Alright, so this will be my log where I shall make regular posts on my progress and experiece with GW-501516. I originally planned to just log this stuff into my Gen Sys trenbolone thread, but I want to leave that for my review of that lab's tren instead of hijack it with something unrelated. We also don't have a section here for PPAR Modulators, so I figured I would stick it right in the Q&A section here. Might be better here since there are a few people who are curious about GW, and this area receives a lot more traffic. Just to make it clear: *GW-501516 IS NOT A PEPTIDE*. It is a PPAR Modulator chemical and is taken orally.
> 
> I will also note that I am currently on week 3 of 8 of the following:
> - Testosterone Propionate @ 100mg/week
> - Trenbolone Acetate @ 800mg/week
> 
> I just took 4ml (20mg) of GW-501516 approximately 20 minutes ago. Stuff tasted like vodka going down, good thing i'm used to drinking the hard stuff, as I had no problems downing it (try drinking Wild Turkey Rare Breed, 108.2 proof alcohol, you'll be able to drink ANYTHING after that)! Anyhow, not really 'feeling' anything just yet. And I only say this because from some of the logs I have seen, some people have reported feeling 'wired' after taking it (some suggest not to take it prior to bed for this reason. GW is not a stimulant, and this 'wired' effect isn't reported to be like ephedrine, clen , or caffeine type of stimulant feeling. Apparently it is more of an overall 'feeling great and ready to go' type of feeling.
> 
> Either way, i've begun my GW dosing. I will be running it at 20mg/day for 3 weeks on and 1 week off, and repeat. Reason for doing this is because I have seen in some logs that after the user took a small week-long break from GW and jumped back on, the fat loss was even greater than before. It is possible there could be some sort of a downregulating effect on the fat loss with this drug. But i'll only know when I get there!


Awesome! Looking forward to the log & updates.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Lookin forward to this. I'm subscribed
> 
> Would you mind educating us on what a PPAR modulator is and exactly how this product works? I am unfamiliar with this product and I'm sure many others are as well since it's fairly new.
> 
> Thx man. Props on the log!


A very basic intro is here. Nothing too detailed but will give you some direction. I know Atomini will post something more digestable and detailed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PPAR_modulator

----------


## jasc

> A very basic intro is here. Nothing too detailed but will give you some direction. I know Atomini will post something more digestable and detailed.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PPAR_modulator


Thank you sir

So on a basic level it alters the body's fuel preference from glucose to lipids. (Laymans terms for a simpleton such as myself  :Smilie: )

----------


## MuscleInk

> Lookin forward to this. I'm subscribed
> 
> Would you mind educating us on how exactly this product works? I am unfamiliar with this product and I'm sure many others are as well since it's fairly new.
> 
> Thx man. Props on the log!


For the scientifically inclined, here's a more complete and detailed PubMed reference

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2430035/

----------


## t-dogg

Im curious to compare. It does taste like crap...

----------


## MuscleInk

> Thank you sir
> 
> So on a basic level it alters the body's fuel preference from glucose to lipids. (Laymans terms for a simpleton such as myself )


Among other things, yes. It's gaining interest on a number of therapeutic levels, obesity and lipid metabolism being only a few.

----------


## Atomini

> does it have an effect on dopamine release?


No, as far as I know that is not the nature of this compound. If that is the case, though, I would be able to tell IMMEDIATELY. I have adderall prescribed for me from the Dr., so I have enough experiece with dopamine rushes that I will know if that is the case or not.




> Im curious to compare. It does taste like crap...


It actually didn't taste THAT bad. It's like vodka!

----------


## t-dogg

> It actually didn't taste THAT bad. It's like vodka!



Yes i know. It has a off brand vodka taste tho lol

----------


## Atomini

Yeah, tastes like really shitty generic vodka or something.

----------


## Atomini

Oops, also forgot to add that i'm on HGH right now too. First post edited.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Oops, also forgot to add that i'm on HGH right now too. First post edited.


I'm on 10iu daily plus 2iu of IGF-1. Thought of going to 15iu of GH daily but will stay at 10iu for now.

----------


## Atomini

If this stuff works as well or better than HGH for staying shredded, I am going to ditch the HGH.

----------


## t-dogg

Lol hurry up and like it so we can get a powder source already!

----------


## Atomini

HOLY SHIT GUYS I JUST CHECKED THE BODYFAT MONITOR AND I LOST 5% BODYFAT IN JUST TWO HOURS!












Kidding. Not gonna be that fast, boys. lol

----------


## t-dogg

> HOLY SHIT GUYS I JUST CHECKED THE BODYFAT MONITOR AND I LOST 5% BODYFAT IN JUST TWO HOURS!
> 
> Kidding. Not gonna be that fast, boys. lol


I bet you will see results in less then a week.  :Smilie:

----------


## gymsoldier

I only heard about GW-501516 on Sunday and am very intrigued. Will be following this closely.

----------


## Razor

subbed

----------


## spywizard

do you have a base line of your heart rate doing cardio?? if not please do so before you start... that way you can see the effects in a measured manner.. 

good luck..

----------


## Atomini

If fat loss is _THAT_ significant, expect pictures.

I am currently sitting at 14-15% bodyfat (going to edit my first post to include that) as of the start of all this. I keep reading in other logs of people losing 6lbs of fat in 2 weeks. 6 lbs OF FAT is very significant. There is also much evidence out there that this substance should be muscle-sparing, if not completely anabolic as research has shown that GW also increases glucose uptake in skeletal muscle tissue, and ALSO increases muscle gene expression - that distinctly spells out that this has the potential of being an anabolic substance.

----------


## Atomini

> do you have a base line of your heart rate doing cardio?? if not please do so before you start... that way you can see the effects in a measured manner.. 
> 
> good luck..


I'm not doing cardio. Yes, I know that sounds crazy, but that's the truth. My main goal with this is to gauge its fat loss effects. The endurance-enhancing effets are secondary, but I should notice them regardless considering I am on tren at a hefty dose... and we all know how tren impacts cardio ability.

----------


## t-dogg

Ive spoken to another member who uses tren at higher doses. He said that it helped alot against the tren cardio/killer lol.

----------


## ironbeck

Just subscribe, hope there are not a million posts by every one making the data from this log had to follow..good luck.

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

Will a rr carry this soon:-)?

----------


## Atomini

> Just subscribe, hope there are not a million posts by every one making the data from this log had to follow..good luck.


When I post updates on progress, i'll color all my text red so you can easily follow the posts. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to be posting here, there are a lot who are curious about this compound.

----------


## mockery

> Just subscribe, hope there are not a million posts by every one making the data from this log had to follow..good luck.


 i endorse this ad

----------


## Razor

How are you going to tell the difference btw fatloss from 8ius of gh vs this?

----------


## Atomini

Because my HGH hasn't been doing jack shit. Stupid Chinese HGH. I'm currently in contact with my source about it.

Even if the HGH was delivering some supposed fat loss, if GW is as effective as people report it, I should see a noticeable immediate short term change.

----------


## Razor

> Because my HGH hasn't been doing jack shit. Stupid Chinese HGH. I'm currently in contact with my source about it.
> 
> Even if the HGH was delivering some supposed fat loss, if GW is as effective as people report it, I should see a noticeable immediate short term change.


That sucks you got crap gh. Talk to gixx about the gh see what he says. I think you got shitty rip offs.

----------


## Lunk1

> How are you going to tell the difference btw fatloss from 8ius of gh vs this?


Let's be honest...any results are going to be somewhat inaccurate do to the use of high dose tren and hgh (if it's real). Not to mention any change in cardio or diet. In order to get a true control we would have to make sure the fat loss was from the GW and from the GW only? But hey...I am still watching as well.

----------


## Atomini

> That sucks you got crap gh. Talk to gixx about the gh see what he says. I think you got shitty rip offs.


Oh trust me, Gix knows all about it. I've told him about it.




> Let's be honest...any results are going to be somewhat inaccurate do to the use of high dose tren and hgh (if it's real). Not to mention any change in cardio or diet. In order to get a true control we would have to make sure the fat loss was from the GW and from the GW only? But hey...I am still watching as well.


This is true. However, I am well experienced with trenbolone and I know how I respond to it. With the diet i'm on and the nature of this cycle, it should leave very little room for fat loss without a direct influence on metabolism (GW-501516). I know for a fact that fat loss would be minimal on this cycle, despite the tren and HGH (which I think is severely underdosed or not real - it is just somehow not doing what it should at 8iu/day which is quite a hefty dose).

But, we shall see! The fact of the matter is that if I end up seeing dramatic bodyfat changes (the definition of 'dramatic' being within a week or two), I think it would be safe to say that the GW would be responsible for it. The protocol of using 3 weeks on / 1 week off would also lend to being able to pinpoint and track these changes and what is causing them. When I jump off the GW for that 1 week off, if fat loss screeches to a halt... we know what's going on! If upon resuming the GW after that week, the fat loss accellerates once again... we REALLY know what's going on!

----------


## warmouth

I dont want to clutter this too much, but I cant wait to see the results. I say, post pics anyways!

----------


## Razor

> Oh trust me, Gix knows all about it. I've told him about it.


What did he say?

----------


## AXx

Subbed as well. Very interested in this!!

----------


## Atomini

> What did he say?


You know the usual, Chinese HGH being barbage... a big gamble. I'm in agreement with him. I showed him pics of what i'm using and I told him i'd let him know how it will go for me in a few weeks.

----------


## Razor

> You know the usual, Chinese HGH being barbage... a big gamble. I'm in agreement with him. I showed him pics of what i'm using and I told him i'd let him know how it will go for me in a few weeks.


Just get the stuff I use

----------


## warmouth

Man you guys are lucky!

----------


## Times Roman

Mate
this thread is an excellent idea, hat is off to you!
I need to ask yo how you will be able to seperate out the benefits of GW from the rest of your cycle? You are running test, tren , HGH, and now GW? 
I plan on eventually running a cycle of GW, so I will be looking to your log to guide me
Cheers!
---Roman

----------


## Razor

> Mate
> this thread is an excellent idea, hat is off to you!
> I need to ask yo how you will be able to seperate out the benefits of GW from the rest of your cycle? You are running test, tren , HGH, and now GW?
> I plan on eventually running a cycle of GW, so I will be looking to your log to guide me
> Cheers!
> ---Roman


We are 95% sure his gh is bunk.

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

Will be watching this as well. Im curious as to what kind of cardio you do? Im really interested in hearing what someones personal cardio gains are from gw, hear it can do amazing things. Keep us updated on any changes you see in this area!

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Alright, day 2 of GW-501516 at 20mg/day. Nothing noticed throughout the day in general. I just finished training legs about an hour ago. I noticed I was sweating A LOT more than usual. I don't normally sweat profusely during training, but today it was pretty noticeable for me, my shirt was getting pretty drenched and I could visibly see sweat forming on my arms. This isn't normal for me. I do sweat, but not as much as I did today. I seemed to lose strength in one exercise (leg press), where I seemed to perform 4 or 5 reps less to failure at the same weight I normally use. hHowever, leg press is usually my 3rd exercise into my leg workout, and my first 2 exercises I didn't lose strength. It is possible I pushed myself even harder on my first 2, and then by the time I moved on to the leg press, my legs may have been totally gassed. So, that's a writeoff for me, i'm not going to worry about it. Strength went up in all other exercises as per usual as well, so no worries there. I performed my leg workout far earlier in the day than I normally do as well.

Tomorrow I will be checking my bodyfat %, (I always check bodyfat % every wednesday of every week). I doubt very much change will have occurred in 3 days of use, but lets see!

EDIT: A side note i'd like to add - this stuff really burns your throat. I downed all 20mg (4ml) at once in the morning, straight up. All day today i've had that burned feeling in my throat, like that hoarse feeling you get after you've been yelling a lot. I'm going to have to mix this stuff with at least water in the morning.

----------


## MuscleInk

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Alright, day 2 of GW-501516 at 20mg/day. Nothing noticed throughout the day in general. I just finished training legs about an hour ago. I noticed I was sweating A LOT more than usual. I don't normally sweat profusely during training, but today it was pretty noticeable for me, my shirt was getting pretty drenched and I could visibly see sweat forming on my arms. This isn't normal for me. I do sweat, but not as much as I did today. I seemed to lose strength in one exercise (leg press), where I seemed to perform 4 or 5 reps less to failure at the same weight I normally use. hHowever, leg press is usually my 3rd exercise into my leg workout, and my first 2 exercises I didn't lose strength. It is possible I pushed myself even harder on my first 2, and then by the time I moved on to the leg press, my legs may have been totally gassed. So, that's a writeoff for me, i'm not going to worry about it. Strength went up in all other exercises as per usual as well, so no worries there. I performed my leg workout far earlier in the day than I normally do as well.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be checking my bodyfat %, (I always check bodyfat % every wednesday of every week). I doubt very much change will have occurred in 3 days of use, but lets see!
> 
> EDIT: A side note i'd like to add - this stuff really burns your throat. I downed all 20mg (4ml) at once in the morning, straight up. All day today i've had that burned feeling in my throat, like that hoarse feeling you get after you've been yelling a lot. I'm going to have to mix this stuff with at least water in the morning.


Any observable GI sides as yet (changes in BM, acid reflux, dyspepsia)?

----------


## Atomini

> Any observable GI sides as yet (changes in BM, acid reflux, dyspepsia)?


Nope, I was actually unaware that this compound should have GI sides? All of that has been normal through the day today, no changes there.

I was actually waiting and waiting and waiting today specifically for symptoms of hypoglycemia, as i've seen a few people report it on this compound due to its ability to lower blood glucose levels quite a bit. But then again, i'm intaking quite the sufficient amount of carbs frequently throughout the day. Perhaps it takes a while for blood levels of GW to build and start working before these effects are seen.

----------


## Times Roman

can you take a stab at answering #41? I am curious how you are going to attribute your results of taking GW when you are already taking other things.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Nope, I was actually unaware that this compound should have GI sides? All of that has been normal through the day today, no changes there.
> 
> I was actually waiting and waiting and waiting today specifically for symptoms of hypoglycemia, as i've seen a few people report it on this compound due to its ability to lower blood glucose levels quite a bit. But then again, i'm intaking quite the sufficient amount of carbs frequently throughout the day. Perhaps it takes a while for blood levels of GW to build and start working before these effects are seen.


Yes, I've seen some of the reports on hypoglycemia but like you, I think that's a nutritional effect more than the compound. GI effects are infrequent but there is a question about possible hypersensitivity to the compound in some. I'm looking further into the SE profiles.

----------


## Atomini

TR,

Check my post #34 here, I believe I answered that question there. In regards to my answer there, i'm trying to create a pattern here whereby I should be able to tell what is causing what effects based on the pattern of 3 weeks on / 1 week off, and so on and so forth. The HGH i'm taking I am 95% sure there is something wrong with it (fake, underdosed, or destroyed peptide in transit or something), so I am ruling that one out right off the bat.

----------


## Atomini

> Yes, I've seen some of the reports on hypoglycemia but like you, I think that's a nutritional effect more than the compound. *GI effects are infrequent but there is a question about possible hypersensitivity to the compound in some.* I'm looking further into the SE profiles.


We'll see... when I found out that the one of the solvents is Polyethyleneglycol (PEG for short), which is what is responsible for the bad burning sensation when ingesting this stuff, I got scared for a moment because it was only about 3 months ago I JUST recovered from a borderline stomach ulcer caused by taking Anadrol -50 tablets on an empty stomach. SO far i'm okay though, no issues with nausea, gastrointestinal burning feelings, or anything. I am going to monitor closely though, and worse case... i'll just take this stuff _with_ food.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> We'll see... when I found out that the one of the solvents is Polyethyleneglycol (PEG for short), which is what is responsible for the bad burning sensation when ingesting this stuff, I got scared for a moment because it was only about 3 months ago I JUST recovered from a borderline stomach ulcer caused by taking Anadrol -50 tablets on an empty stomach. SO far i'm okay though, no issues with nausea, gastrointestinal burning feelings, or anything. I am going to monitor closely though, and worse case... i'll just take this stuff _with_ food.


have you thought about quickly chaseing the stuff with something carbonated..ive done this with several liquid orals that all tasted like shat and burned like hell but taking a big drink of like diet coke or something helps take the taste out of your throght/mouth...

----------


## Times Roman

> This is true. However, I am well experienced with trenbolone and I know how I respond to it. With the diet i'm on and the nature of this cycle, it should leave very little room for fat loss without a direct influence on metabolism (GW-501516). I know for a fact that fat loss would be minimal on this cycle, despite the tren and HGH (which I think is severely underdosed or not real - it is just somehow not doing what it should at 8iu/day which is quite a hefty dose).
> 
> But, we shall see! The fact of the matter is that if I end up seeing dramatic bodyfat changes (the definition of 'dramatic' being within a week or two), I think it would be safe to say that the GW would be responsible for it. The protocol of using 3 weeks on / 1 week off would also lend to being able to pinpoint and track these changes and what is causing them. When I jump off the GW for that 1 week off, if fat loss screeches to a halt... we know what's going on! If upon resuming the GW after that week, the fat loss accellerates once again... we REALLY know what's going on!





> TR,
> 
> Check my post #34 here, I believe I answered that question there. In regards to my answer there, i'm trying to create a pattern here whereby I should be able to tell what is causing what effects based on the pattern of 3 weeks on / 1 week off, and so on and so forth. The HGH i'm taking I am 95% sure there is something wrong with it (fake, underdosed, or destroyed peptide in transit or something), so I am ruling that one out right off the bat.


OK. Makes sense. On the TB500 log i'm running, i dropped everything except the trt dose of testosterone , so i can get a very clear picture of what impact the TB500 is having on me. But there is more than one way to skin the snake, no?

----------


## gymsoldier

> The HGH i'm taking I am 95% sure there is something wrong with it (fake, underdosed, or destroyed peptide in transit or something), so I am ruling that one out right off the bat.


I have to ask, if you're so sure that it isn't legit, why are you still taking it?

----------


## Lunk1

> Yes, I've seen some of the reports on hypoglycemia but like you, I think that's a nutritional effect more than the compound. GI effects are infrequent but there is a question about possible hypersensitivity to the compound in some. I'm looking further into the SE profiles.


Do you think that there could be adverse sides for someone who is hypoglycemic then? My wife suffers from it on occasion if she isn't careful.

----------


## Atomini

> Do you think that there could be adverse sides for someone who is hypoglycemic then? My wife suffers from it on occasion if she isn't careful.


Possibly. I think it would behoove someone who has hypoglycemic issues to eat more complex carbs more frequently to keep blood levels stable while using substances that impact blood glucose levels into hypoglycemia.




> I have to ask, if you're so sure that it isn't legit, why are you still taking it?


Why do we do a lot of things that we know aren't logical? lol. I really don't have a rational reason for you. Until such time as I confirm 100% that these ARE bunk, I will use what I spent my money on.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Possibly. I think it would behoove someone who has hypoglycemic issues to eat more complex carbs more frequently to keep blood levels stable while using substances that impact blood glucose levels into hypoglycemia.
> 
> Why do we do a lot of things that we know aren't logical? lol. I really don't have a rational reason for you. Until such time as I confirm 100% that these ARE bunk, I will use what I spent my money on.


I'm with Atomini. If the HG is managed well with nutrition, supplementing for reduction in bf shouldn't pose much of a risk but it's still wise to be cognizant of any untoward effects.

----------


## fireazm

Great log atomimi. Very detailed. Can I ask your diet and also your oral syringe millileter wise would be the same as an. Im syringe correct?

----------


## Atomini

> Great log atomimi. Very detailed. Can I ask your diet and also your oral syringe millileter wise would be the same as an. Im syringe correct?


The bottles I have come with a 1ml dropper, but i'm using a 1ml insulin syringe (without the pin screwed on it) for dosing it. But yes, as long as 1ml is 1ml in whatever your measurement tool is, you're good to go.

I'll try posting up my current diet a little later.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Not too much to say right now other than I just want to log the fact that I was sweating a lot last night while sleeping. I remember waking up every now and then throughout the night, pillow and parts of my sheets were full of sweat. Trenbolone is definitely playing a role in this, but having been on tren for 3 weeks now, I can tell that I was sweating a lot more than usual last night than I have been over the last 3 weeks of this cycle.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Scale is going up, home scale shows I am up 5.8 lbs in the 3 weeks since starting my tren cycle, which means the gear and diet is doing its job! Going to check my bodyfat % later on today when I have access to the bodyfat checker. I do not expect any dramatic changes there, considering it has only been 3 days I have been using GW. I in fact expect a slight bodyfat increase considering my high carb and high cal bulking diet meant for this cycle. if bodyfat % is the same as last wednesday or lower, I will be (pleasantly) surprised. I will, however, be expecting bodyfat reduction in a week from now next wednesday when I weigh myself and check stats again.

I think this situation will be the ultimate test for GW-501516, considering I am on a mass gaining cycle in a caloric surplus. If its going to shine its fat burning properties and the ability to shift the body's energy preferences towards fat for fuel, this would be the time to really watch for it and see.

----------


## Papiriqui

Not that i even know what GW is but i am definitely subscribing to this. Looking forward to it. Good luck bud!!

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

I have been sweating a lot more lately than usual. Yes, my A/C at home is still busted and waiting for the replacement condenser to arrive so that the repair guy can come fix it, BUT it has been nice and cool weather here the last few days where I haven't required A/C. My legs were also not sore AT ALL today after my leg workout yesterday. Not one bit. I will keep an eye on this if it becomes a regular occurrance, as I am curious if this compound speeds up recovery. I have read of the same effect in other people's logs i've seen...

----------


## ironbeck

Thanks for the log updates in color very easy to follow...nice work man.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Checked my bodyfat % today (I was unable to do it yesterday, too busy running around). Down a whole % since last week's readout. I did, however, check it immediately after a workout today, so that might have obviously fudged my results. I was going to check my bodyfat BEFORE starting my workout but then I only remembered to do it halfway through, so had no choice but to do it afterwards. I will check my bodyfat % again in a day or so just to make sure. I seem to be less gassed after intense sets (I always train to failure) and ready to go between exercises in less time than I used to be. Will keep an eye on this.

----------


## AXx

I wanna know this, that would be amazing

----------


## Papiriqui

Atomini have you seen GW in pills?? Sorry to hijack your log man!! Just thought i'd ask you since you have more knowledge of it and didnt want to open a thread just for that question.

----------


## Lord Me of There

Took me a minute to find this one.

Subscribed.

----------


## Atomini

UPDATE:

Alright, bodyfat seems to be on its way down. I double-checked my bodyfat % again this morning and it looks like the readout I got yesterday wasn't some fudged number due to taking a reading after my workout. I am beginning to look a little leaner, though no major drastic changes as of yet. As with anything, it is a cumulative effect on the body and things should become more dramatic as time passes. Can't wait to check my bodyfat % again next wednesday.

Also performed a chest, shoulders, and triceps workout yesterday. Again, almost zero soreness today.

In other news, I have resorted to drawing out 4ml of GW, dumping it all into a shot glass and downing it, and then quickly chasing it back with water or juice. I'm tired of drawing 1 ml, drinking it, drawing another ml, drinking it, etc. for a total of 4ml and then having my throat feel hoarse for the rest of the day.

----------


## Atomini

> Atomini have you seen GW in pills?? Sorry to hijack your log man!! Just thought i'd ask you since you have more knowledge of it and didnt want to open a thread just for that question.


No clue if it is in pills. I haven't seen it. I have heard it is possible to obtain it in powder form, which could then be formulated into pills/capsules... there's an idea.

----------


## t-dogg

See less then a week with results. Great to hear man!

----------


## Atomini

Yes, and this diet should not be facilitating fat loss at all, really... so this is a good sign. I am going to post up my diet some time today.

One thing I will not be obsessing over is weight. I'm on a tren cycle while using this, so my weight is obviously going to fluctuate as I strip fat while gaining muscle. The scale is already down about 1 lb. today from weighing myself 2 days ago.

----------


## Times Roman

Mate,
At some point, it would be helpful if you would do a cost benefit analysis. Meaning, due to the higher cost of GW, and the benefit you see, a jjudgement call on your part as to whether it was worth it??

----------


## Papiriqui

> Mate,
> At some point, it would be helpful if you would do a cost benefit analysis. Meaning, due to the higher cost of GW, and the benefit you see, a jjudgement call on your part as to whether it was worth it??


I'd be interested to see this as well, not that i know how much it costs anyways but to get an overall idea compared to results.

----------


## Atomini

> Mate,
> At some point, it would be helpful if you would do a cost benefit analysis. Meaning, due to the higher cost of GW, and the benefit you see, a jjudgement call on your part as to whether it was worth it??


I will definitely do this after my 45 day supply is finished.

I've used almost everything else for fat loss before (with the exception of DNP )... clen , T3, ECA, HGH (whatever kits I got that were real), and now this. I'll compare it for sure. Now, I paid out about $300 for this 45 day supply (three 60ml bottles at 5mg/ml). I can definitely say that if what i'm seeing is just the beginning of its fat loss - and that i'm not seeing/imagining things - that looks to be already superior than clen, ECA, and T3 in a cost:benefit ratio. I want to see if this will stand up to (or surpass) HGH. Because if it does... then I wouldn't mind paying out $300 for a month and a half supply of this stuff vs $500 or more for a 1 month supply of HGH.

But anyhow, i'll assess all of this when everything is said and done. It's barely 1 week since I started already.

----------


## Atomini

Current diet:

*Meal 1 (7:30am – 8:00am)*
1 x protein bar (290 calories, 30g protein, 8g fat, 24g carbs)
1/3 cup 5-grain granola (200 calories, 5g protein, 6g fat, 32g carbs)
Total Macros: (490 calories, 35g protein, 14g fat, 56g carbs)

*Meal 2 (11:00am)*
1 cup egg whites (200 calories, 28g protein, 0g fat, 0g carbs) 
60g oatmeal (240 calories, 8g protein, 2g fat, 40g carbs)
Total Macros: (440 calories, 36g protein, 2g fat, 40g carbs)

*Meal 3 (1:30pm)*
130g chicken, beef, or lean pork loin (228 calories, 26g protein, 13g fat, 0g carbs)
180g sweet potato (171 calories, 4g protein, 0g fat, 39g carbs)
Total Macros: (399 calories, 29g protein, 13g fat, 39g carbs)

*Meal 4 (4:00pm)*
1 scoop Syntha-6 (200 calories, 22g protein, 6g fat, 14g carbs)
1 and 1/4 cup almond milk (50 calories, 1g protein, 4g fat, 2g carbs)
60g oatmeal (240 calories, 4g protein, 2g fat, 40g carbs)
1 small-medium sized banana (90 calories, 1g protein, 0g fat, 23g carbs)
2 teaspoons coconut cream (50 calories, 0g protein, 5g fat, 0g carbs)
Total Macros: (630 calories, 30g protein, 17g fat, 79g carbs)

*Meal 5 (6:15pm)*
130g chicken, beef, or lean pork loin (228 calories, 26g protein, 13g fat, 0g carbs)
180g sweet potato (171 calories, 4g protein, 0g fat, 39g carbs)
Total Macros: (399 calories, 29g protein, 13g fat, 39g carbs)

*Meal 6 (9:30pm – 10:00pm)*
3/4 cup 2% cottage cheese (150 calories, 21g protein, 3g fat, 9g carbs)
2 tablespoon coconut cream (100 calories, 0g protein, 10g fat, 0g carbs)
1 cup almond milk (40 calories, 1g protein, 4g fat, 2g carbs)
19g roasted almonds (108 calories, 4g protein, 9g fat, 0g carbs)
Bowl of leafy greens
Total Macros: (398 calories, 16g protein, 6g fat, 8g carbs) <----- THIS IS WHERE MY ERROR WAS, TOTAL CALS PREVIOUSLY SAID 240

Totals:
2756 Calories
185g protein
82g fat
262g carbs

Note that I don't use ounces, sorry to all you out there who like to use oz for measurement but I prefer grams. If you're confused, just plug the grams into a converter to see how many oz of whatever I listed it is.

Calories can fluctuate from day to day due to having to be out and about or working, and I may have to shuffle meals around, but it never goes lower than the stated total cals. By next week I plan to actually INCREASE caloric intake to the 3,000cals/day range to get the most out of this tren cycle because by next week the tren should really be working good. My BMR is approx 2400. I'm aiming to put myself in a 300-500 caloric surplus here and higher on this cycle i'm on. So, this diet shouldn't allow for fat loss. That's what will put GW to the test.

----------


## gymsoldier

> Totals:
> 2756 Calories
> 185g protein
> 82g fat
> 262g carbs


I think there's an numerical error in there somewhere.
With those marcos, your Kcals are 2526.

----------


## Atomini

No way, unless I punched something in wrong or put down the wrong amount of cals for one of the meals.

I did do some copypasting from an earlier diet from a couple of months ago, because I used some of the same foods at that time. Maybe I copypasted and forgot to re-calculate and change numbers. I'll have to go over it later.

----------


## gymsoldier

Yeah should do just to make sure your not eating less Kcals than you think you are.

----------


## Atomini

A HA!!! I found it!

Look at my last meal. Look at the total cals at the bottom (says 240 cals). Tally up all the cals of everything in that last meal. It doesn't come to 240, it comes to 398! That must have been the copypaste error.

Fixed!

----------


## gymsoldier

Ha good stuff.
Are all your meals blended now?

----------


## Atomini

Meals 3, 4, and 5 are blended. I tried blending 6 once and it came out tasting gross. Imagine cottage cheese, nuts, olive oil and vinegar, coconut oil, and leafy greens liquified. Besides, I like to chew my leafy greens with a good olive oil + vinegar dressing on it with the roasted almonds thrown on top.

Meal 2 I won't blend because I can just drink the egg whites. And blended egg whites + oats sounds gross to me.

----------


## Papiriqui

Were you gaining at a good pace at this caloric amount?? Meaning did you try it out before going on cycle??

----------


## Atomini

I've gained 5 lbs in the first 3 weeks of the cycle. That's before the gear really starts kicking in. So, yes, i'm definitely gaining. Like I said though, from this point on I will not be obsessing over the scale so much because with the GW, it looks like i'll be losing fat while gaining muscle from the gear. I'll have wild fluctuations in weight I think. Therefore, my progress gauge in terms of the gear will simply be what i've always used: strength in the gym and how I look in the mirror. I've never been a fan of the scale.

----------


## AXx

> I've gained 5 lbs in the first 3 weeks of the cycle. That's before the gear really starts kicking in. So, yes, i'm definitely gaining. Like I said though, from this point on I will not be obsessing over the scale so much because with the GW, it looks like i'll be losing fat while gaining muscle from the gear. I'll have wild fluctuations in weight I think. Therefore, my progress gauge in terms of the gear will simply be what i've always used: strength in the gym and how I look in the mirror. I've never been a fan of the scale.


I like this brother, sounds very good so far, keep up the good work.

----------


## Papiriqui

Yeah definitely mirror and progress pictures is the way to go.

----------


## mockery

*Atomini*

IS this Legit Gw from the link you mailed me some time back? GTG??

----------


## Atomini

Eh? I don't see anything in your post aside from my avatar picture and my name... lol.

----------


## mockery

IS this Legit Gw from the link you mailed me some time back? GTG??

----------


## Atomini

You're confusing me bro lol. Are you talking about the Canadian research chem company I got mine from?

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Just trained Back, Biceps, Abs. Today is also a cheat day! Strength is up in most of my lifts today, likely due to the trenbolone . I am finding that I am far less gassed after sets now. My cardiovascular recovery is showing remarkable improvement from the normal. My sets of deadlifts are normally so intense and cardiovascularly taxing that I am breathing like a freight train and seeing colors after my big sets and have to take a seat to recover. Not so today! Granted, my set of 355 lb. deadlifts for 8 reps to failure had me breathing like a freight train but I had a significant improvement in endurance recovery between that and my next set, and next exercises thereafter. I was ready to go and not breathing as excessively far sooner than usual.

I normally don't really enjoy all-out cheat days as I just feel bloated and 'blah' from eating so much junk and so many calories, even though it tastes great and is very psychologically satisfying. It will be interesting to see how cheat days meld with GW!

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

How do you know its theGW and not gear or training or diet? .. Sounds good but has anyone just ran this alone ? Also whay other bennies you get from it? Great post btw keep it up.

----------


## Atomini

> How do you know its theGW and not gear or training or diet? .. Sounds good but has anyone just ran this alone ? Also whay other bennies you get from it? Great post btw keep it up.


You're correct, I do not know if it is 100% the GW, and if you notice I never claimed to make the connection that it _is_ the GW. However... I have never had this type of cardiovascular and respiratory recovery inbetween sets/exercises on any of the other cycles I have done over the years. I have noticed _some_ improvement due to the gear i've used on those cycles, but nothing like this. In fact, there were some cycles where cardiovascular/respiratory recovery was worsened due to the gear (I remember this being the case when I ran Anadrol -50 once). And once again... look at what i'm using on this cycle: trenbolone at a high dose. We all know that trenbolone, for all intents and purposes, should make respiratory and cardiovascular ability _worse_.

But remember, I am primarily looking for the fat loss effects from it. Consider anything I report aside from the fat loss as a side-benefit.

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

> You're correct, I do not know if it is 100% the GW, and if you notice I never claimed to make the connection that it is the GW. However... I have never had this type of cardiovascular and respiratory recovery inbetween sets/exercises on any of the other cycles I have done over the years. I have noticed some improvement due to the gear i've used on those cycles, but nothing like this. In fact, there were some cycles where cardiovascular/respiratory recovery was worsened due to the gear (I remember this being the case when I ran Anadrol -50 once). And once again... look at what i'm using on this cycle: trenbolone at a high dose. We all know that trenbolone, for all intents and purposes, should make respiratory and cardiovascular ability worse.
> 
> But remember, I am primarily looking for the fat loss effects from it. Consider anything I report aside from the fat loss as a side-benefit.


Ok. Good to know. I mean if it works then thatsbad ass ! And id try it if available . what are negative sides ?

----------


## Atomini

Thus far I haven't experienced any negative sides. I have not seen ANY negative sides reported on other people's logs I researched before I decided to start mine. I also didn't see any negative sides reported in any of the clinical studies they have done thus far.

I'm not saying it doesn't come with negative sides - everyone reacts differently to everything. This compound is also VERY new as well, and we have yet to see more documented studies and experience on it. But thus far, it _looks_ like something that has no negatives...

I will definitely continue to run it (or run it again) on its own after my cycle is done to gauge progress without any potential outside influences.

----------


## mockery

> You're confusing me bro lol. Are you talking about the Canadian research chem company I got mine from?


yes i should have PM u asking, im a dumb ass!

----------


## Atomini

Yes this is the GW from that company.

----------


## mockery

solid, gonna order some for me and my old lady

----------


## Papiriqui

You guys are so lucky that you have connections, have been here for a long time and proven yourselves and are able to get gear and shyt whenever you want, i have a hard time finding prices on shyt LOL locally, i hate having to go through friends, i dont like asking for favors, i am having a jealous moment right now......  :Frown:

----------


## Papiriqui

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Just trained Back, Biceps, Abs. Today is also a cheat day! Strength is up in most of my lifts today, likely due to the trenbolone . I am finding that I am far less gassed after sets now. My cardiovascular recovery is showing remarkable improvement from the normal. My sets of deadlifts are normally so intense and cardiovascularly taxing that I am breathing like a freight train and seeing colors after my big sets and have to take a seat to recover. Not so today! Granted, my set of 355 lb. deadlifts for 8 reps to failure had me breathing like a freight train but I had a significant improvement in endurance recovery between that and my next set, and next exercises thereafter. I was ready to go and not breathing as excessively far sooner than usual.
> 
> I normally don't really enjoy all-out cheat days as I just feel bloated and 'blah' from eating so much junk and so many calories, even though it tastes great and is very psychologically satisfying. It will be interesting to see how cheat days meld with GW!


I agree with the cheat, i do love at the moment the taste but once im finished i feel like crap mentally and physically....LOL we are never satisfied LOL

Good progress!!

----------


## Bulkn

Only 180g protein, what are your stats?

----------


## Atomini

> Only 180g protein, what are your stats?


My protein intake used to be extremely high in the past. I used to intake between 300-400g of protein per day. I then realized that I was eating too much protein, even for being on-cycle. The body can only use so much protein before excess is either excreted or stored as fat. I found that when cutting, I wouldn't be able to lose fat very effectively because there was just too much protein. Also, the truth is that muscle is not mostly protein, it is made up of mostly water (much like the rest of our body). Within our muscles, as you already know, we have glycogen which is what the carbs we eat are synthesized into within our muscles. Now, for every 1 gram of glycogen in muscle, it holds 3-4 grams of water.

So, basing my re-vamping of my diet a couple years back on these principles, I lowered my protein intake to around 180 - 200g protein and I haven't had an issue at all with gaining mass on a bulking cycle, or cutting fat when I cut. Occasionally here and there the numbers will fluctuate. Sometimes i'll bring the protein macros up to 300, but often times no less than 180 - 200g. Remember, i'm trying to get the majority of my protein from whole foods, and 130g of lean beef or chicken is quite a bit to eat alongside 180g or more of sweet potato, for several meals out of the day.

My current stats are:
5'10"
208 lbs.
15% bodyfat

I'm trying to get back to where I was in early 2009, I was 225 at just under 10%. Unfortunately I lost it all due to unfortunate life circumstances getting in the way but now i'm trying to work my way back to that point.

----------


## Bulkn

I see. I guess if its working for you then thats all you need.
Im eating about 360g atm not including the protein in my carb sources. Its probably a bit much but i keep it higher to be on the safe side.

Anyway im interested to see how this log goes, do you think it would be a suitable chemical to use for comp prep? (if it actually works)

----------


## darkcrayz

Atomini,

I read the following on the link to wikipedia.

"PPAR-delta modulators
PPAR-delta is the main target of a research chemical named GW501516. It has been shown that agonism of PPAR-delta changes the body's fuel preference from glucose to lipids,[1] but ironically improves metabolic syndrome (which is characterized by the body being unable to efficiently deal with glucose resulting in insulin resistance and sometimes diabetes)."

It says you can become insulin resistant and diabetic. Have you read this anywhere else? How do you plan to combat this? Are you betting blood work done to check insulin resistance and glucose?

----------


## Papiriqui

> My protein intake used to be extremely high in the past. I used to intake between 300-400g of protein per day. I then realized that I was eating too much protein, even for being on-cycle. The body can only use so much protein before excess is either excreted or stored as fat. I found that when cutting, I wouldn't be able to lose fat very effectively because there was just too much protein. Also, the truth is that muscle is not mostly protein, it is made up of mostly water (much like the rest of our body). Within our muscles, as you already know, we have glycogen which is what the carbs we eat are synthesized into within our muscles. Now, for every 1 gram of glycogen in muscle, it holds 3-4 grams of water.
> 
> So, basing my re-vamping of my diet a couple years back on these principles, I lowered my protein intake to around 180 - 200g protein and I haven't had an issue at all with gaining mass on a bulking cycle, or cutting fat when I cut. Occasionally here and there the numbers will fluctuate. Sometimes i'll bring the protein macros up to 300, but often times no less than 180 - 200g. Remember, i'm trying to get the majority of my protein from whole foods, and 130g of lean beef or chicken is quite a bit to eat alongside 180g or more of sweet potato, for several meals out of the day.
> 
> My current stats are:
> 5'10"
> 208 lbs.
> 15% bodyfat
> 
> I'm trying to get back to where I was in early 2009, I was 225 at just under 10%. Unfortunately I lost it all due to unfortunate life circumstances getting in the way but now i'm trying to work my way back to that point.


Is interesting to hear this from someone else, i have the same stats except a little less bf and weight but my protein intake is a little higher on a cutting diet. I'll keep it in mind in case i hit a plateau i can try this method.

----------


## Atomini

> Atomini,
> 
> I read the following on the link to wikipedia.
> 
> "PPAR-delta modulators
> PPAR-delta is the main target of a research chemical named GW501516. It has been shown that agonism of PPAR-delta changes the body's fuel preference from glucose to lipids,[1] but ironically improves metabolic syndrome (which is characterized by the body being unable to efficiently deal with glucose resulting in insulin resistance and sometimes diabetes)."
> 
> It says you can become insulin resistant and diabetic. Have you read this anywhere else? How do you plan to combat this? Are you betting blood work done to check insulin resistance and glucose?


I've read a few things about it. I've also read that Gw-501516 can actually INCREASE insulin sensitivity. 

But anyhow, the issue concerning diabetogenic effects of the drug are the same for things like HGH, because HGH also has an effect on carbohydrate metabolism whereby it will shift the body's primary fuel source from carbohydrates to fats as well. I'm not getting blood work done to monitor insulin and glucose levels, but I do plan on cycling GW-501516 though. I believe that in order to put yourself at a high risk of diabetic side-effects from something like GW (or even HGH), you need to be on these things for extremely long periods of time at very high doses. In the case of GW, we don't yet know how much of an effect this is as this compound is still very new and still being documented.

----------


## measuretwicecutonce

i sent u a pm dude, but it b cool if u also posted here about it. concerning EPO. its a bit different the the gw. but i imagine it would also burn fat, build muscle, n help cardiovasularly. not to thread jack but i think it b a good comparison to the GW

----------


## BigBadWolf

> You guys are so lucky that you have connections, have been here for a long time and proven yourselves and are able to get gear and shyt whenever you want, i have a hard time finding prices on shyt LOL locally, i hate having to go through friends, i dont like asking for favors, i am having a jealous moment right now......


You have been here longer than both of them. Lol

----------


## Papiriqui

> You have been here longer than both of them. Lol


LMAO!!! Yeah but look at the post count, big difference. The knowledge on this guys leaves me 10 miles behind, they contribute a lot more since i have no knowledge of most things talked here LOL so i read and read to take it all in and learn while others do the commenting.

----------


## AXx

> LMAO!!! Yeah but look at the post count, big difference. The knowledge on this guys leaves me 10 miles behind, they contribute a lot more since i have no knowledge of most things talked here LOL so i read and read to take it all in and learn while others do the commenting.


I believe Atomini is a scientist, buddy you are the man. I enjoy reading your posts!!!!

----------


## Papiriqui

^^ Well there you goooo LOL

----------


## Atomini

Guys, I wish I could post some more updates but I am going to have to put sort of a halt on the updates for a small bit due to the unfotunate immediate recent tragic event in my life. You may have noticed my posting frequency has dropped over the last few days.

This doesn't mean i'm stopping GW and my cycle, etc. I'm still taking it and still moving forward, and still training hard, but I'll try to update when I can. With everything that has happened it has become hard for me to get my meals down and everything (my appetite is completely shot), but i've been forcing myself to stick to my regimen 100%. I won't fall off the wagon, but updates may be far less during this week or so.

I did do a leg workout today and I noted that strength was up, and respiratory rate was far easier than last week's leg workout. However, I was practically falling asleep during my workout from severe lack of sleep and just feeling emotionally drained... i'm surprised I was able to still train with 100% intensity. I will be checking up on the bodyfat % either tomorrow or the day after (thursday).

----------


## Papiriqui

EDIT: Double Post.

----------


## Papiriqui

Take your time man, we understand here and appreciate you going out of your way to keep a log a help out. Sorry to hear and i hope all gets better soon!! Good luck!

----------


## AXx

> Guys, I wish I could post some more updates but I am going to have to put sort of a halt on the updates for a small bit due to the unfotunate immediate recent tragic event in my life. You may have noticed my posting frequency has dropped over the last few days.
> 
> This doesn't mean i'm stopping GW and my cycle, etc. I'm still taking it and still moving forward, and still training hard, but I'll try to update when I can. With everything that has happened it has become hard for me to get my meals down and everything (my appetite is completely shot), but i've been forcing myself to stick to my regimen 100%. I won't fall off the wagon, but updates may be far less during this week or so.
> 
> I did do a leg workout today and I noted that strength was up, and respiratory rate was far easier than last week's leg workout. However, I was practically falling asleep during my workout from severe lack of sleep and just feeling emotionally drained... i'm surprised I was able to still train with 100% intensity. I will be checking up on the bodyfat % either tomorrow or the day after (thursday).



Thats cool brother, take your time and maybe when you come back you will be 7% bf,  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Atomini

> Thats cool brother, take your time and maybe when you come back you will be 7% bf,


Hah yeah I hope so. I don't know if everything is now messing with my head but i'm feeling like the GW isn't stripping fat as quickly as it should be. I'm going to try not to think about it too much until I test my bodyfat % tomorrow or thursday.

----------


## AXx

> Hah yeah I hope so. I don't know if everything is now messing with my head but i'm feeling like the GW isn't stripping fat as quickly as it should be. I'm going to try not to think about it too much until I test my bodyfat % tomorrow or thursday.


Well good luck and sorry for loss brother. I know it was in the other thread but nonetheless it can be covered here.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

My weight has shot up another 3 lbs., definitely due to the cycle. It's the 4th week of my tren cycle right now, so it definitely makes sense. I'm up to 209.8 from 200 as of 4 weeks ago. However, no big visual change in bodyfat reduction as far as I can SEE, but i'll be checking the actual numbers tomorrow. Not sure if i'm just imagining things either. I thought about possible soft-look from bloat that may be obscuring the possible fat loss, but it is also impossible that I could be holding on to water weight, seeing as though the aromatizable steroid (testosterone ) in my cycle is being kept to an absolute minimum.

I AM thinking of dropping that HGH completely. Not only am I really seeing nothing from it, but if I AM holding on to any water, that HGH (or whatever is in those vials) could be the culprit.

Will monitor things more closely over the next couple of days...

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Trained chest, shoulders, triceps today. Increasingly noticeable difference in respiratory rate and recovery between sets at this point. It seems as though GW's endurance enhancing effects are of course cumulative and takes some time to build, as with anything else. This really makes me feel like just going out for a random jog to see how this stuff really is on pure endurance activity!

I have completely dropped my HGH. I have not taken any HGH in about 2 days now. We'll see what happens regarding that...

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Slight hypoglycemic feeling this morning. Took my dose of GW, had to go do something else before I could eat and didn't eat until about 45 minutes later. Shortly before eating, I felt hypo symptoms coming on. Felt very, VERY hungry, slightly weak, and was craving carbohydrates/sugar like crazy. Had my protein bar along with 5-grain granola and was very satisfied shortly after. Symptoms dissapeared.

First time encountering this so far. This is making me think that for some people, GW perhaps takes a week or 2 (or longer) to begin exerting its carbohydrate metabolism altering and fat loss effects. Will keep an eye on this further.

----------


## snowblowjoe

, have you ever heard of combining acair with gw to enhance the effectiveness?

----------


## Atomini

Nope, I am not interested in doing that. The combination of AICAR and GW is for the endurance performance enhancing benefits, of which I have absolutely no interest in. I am interested in the fat loss from GW. The problem with combining AICAR and GW is that it will promote an even greater tendency for your muscles to start growing more slow-twitch muscle fibers. This is something I absolutely do not want. Apparently the combination of the two really creates an environment in which slow twitch fibers become very plentiful very fast. There is evidence that fast-twitch muscle fibers will be converted to slow-twitch

GW on its own shouldn't have an effect on muscle fibers as prominent as that.

----------


## Times Roman

^sounds like something i would have been interested in my "running days"

----------


## Atomini

Oh god if only I had access to GW and/or AICAR back in the days where I was more focused on endurance activities, it would have made life so much easier for me too. Endurance is just not in my genetics, and I can't jog long distances for the life of me. This stuff would have been a life saver.

----------


## Papiriqui

I guess i could run both of them together if i ever decide to run a marathon in the olympics LOL

----------


## snowblowjoe

What are the negatives to gaining slow twitch muscle fibers? I still play alot of soccer and I surf and raquetball sometimes. Do you know the dosage I should use on the aicar?

----------


## Atomini

> What are the negatives to gaining slow twitch muscle fibers? I still play alot of soccer and I surf and raquetball sometimes. Do you know the dosage I should use on the aicar?


I haven't looked into AICAR too much, you'll have to do the research on that for yourself.

The negatives to gaining slow-twitch fibers is mostly negative only if you're looking for size and strength. As we know, slow twitch muscle fibers are for endurance-based activities like long distance jogging, marathon running, etc. SO, if you're looking to be hauling a lot of heavy weight in the gym, then gaining lots of slow twitch muscle fiber is not something you want. If you convert a lot of your fast-twitch fibers into slow-twitch, you'll end up losing strength (and size). Sounds to me that if you're into soccer and raquetball, GW (and perhaps AICAR with it) would benefit you greatly.

What determines the disposition of slow-twitch to fas-twitch fibers in your body is primarily genetics, and then comes training stimulus. If your training stimulus is that of anaerobic quick-firing strength type movements with low rep ranges, then you're stimulating your body for more fast-twitch fiber production. If you are training for endurance, then you can put 2 and 2 together and figure it out from there. If i'm using GW for fat loss, but my only training stimulus is that of anerobic exercise, then I am keeping the slow-twitch muscle fiber conversion to an absolute minimum. If I were to throw AICAR in there, i'd end up tipping the favor more towards slow-twitch fiber production than I ideally want. 

Of course, you'll never change what your genetics pre-determine you to have though. If your genetics have determined you to be 90% fast-twitch type, you can train yourself to get better at long-distance jogging, but there's no chance in hell you're going to be as good of a marathon runner as someone who was naturally born into it. It works vice-versa too.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Very insightful post. I do love soccer and raquetball but I love vanity more lol. I want more strength and size. Looks like I will not run the aicar. I dosed 20mg GW yesterday morning then 20 more in the afternoon. Not sure if it's my test starting to kick in or the fact I just been in a great mood the last 3 months but I had a great time at work. Did not sweat and I usually do.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Trained Back, Biceps, Abs today. Endurance performance effects are really in full swing now, I was able to go from literally exercise to exercise with almost absolutely no rest inbetween at all. My workout today was _almost_ a giant superset. I squeezed off 3 sets of balls-to-the-wall intensity to failure deadlifts in under 8 minutes total:

355 lbs. for 10 reps to failure, then stripped the weight down to:
315 lbs. for 4 reps to failure, then stripped the weight down to:
225 lbs. for 8 reps to failure.

Banged out all those in under 8 minutes, didn't have to take anywhere nearly as long to catch my breath between sets. Normally after my first heavy heavy set to failure, I sit down and break for a good 4 or 5 minutes. I was so surprised that I was thinking to myself "I know i'm ready to go again, but jeez, maybe I should just force myself to take a longer break anyways".

Post-workout, I headed home to whip up my post-workout shake and by the time I got my carbs and protein down, hypoglycemic symptoms began to kick in again.

Sex is now no longer a cardio workout. Quite a miracle when on a tren cycle to boot!

----------


## snowblowjoe

How long did it take to kick in? The effects of the endurance. Not sure if it's helping me lose weight. Been taking it for about 5 days now

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Alright, hypoglycemia sides seem to be really kicking in now... I took my GW dose this morning at 6AM and ate some carbs shortly after that, and then had some protein and more carbs at 8AM. Next meal was at 11:00. About an hour after that meal, hypoglycemia started to happen. I really wish I had a blood glucose checker so I could confirm this for myself... I just might go out and get one. But, I felt cold and clammy, weak, and craving sweets/sugar. And this was only an hour after I ate! I just might have to keep some candies or something sweet on me at all times just to spike blood sugar if this ends up becoming a frequent occurrance!

Hit a leg workout today (yes, this was DURING my little hypo episode) and OMG I never felt so good once I got home and had my protein shake with simple carbs thrown in. All lifts are up and feeling lighter, so that is definitely a good sign everything else is doing its job on this cycle. Saw a guy during my workout there whom I haven't seen in 5 weeks, pretty much since the start of my cycle, and he told me i'm looking "more jacked" AND "leaner". Things are definitely working and doing their job! 

Will be weighing in and checking bodyfat tomorrow. I am also overall looking leaner in the mirror... slow but steady.

----------


## Atomini

> How long did it take to kick in? The effects of the endurance. Not sure if it's helping me lose weight. Been taking it for about 5 days now


From my experience so far, it seems like the fat loss effects of the GW take longer than people originally thought. Its possible that some companies have less potency in their product than others as well. What is your dose?

----------


## snowblowjoe

I been doing 15mg but thinking about upping it to 20. The first 3 times I did it it was 20 milligrams

----------


## t-dogg

I noticed fat loss in the first week. I agree every company is different.

----------


## MuscleInk

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Alright, hypoglycemia sides seem to be really kicking in now... I took my GW dose this morning at 6AM and ate some carbs shortly after that, and then had some protein and more carbs at 8AM. Next meal was at 11:00. About an hour after that meal, hypoglycemia started to happen. I really wish I had a blood glucose checker so I could confirm this for myself... I just might go out and get one. But, I felt cold and clammy, weak, and craving sweets/sugar. And this was only an hour after I ate! I just might have to keep some candies or something sweet on me at all times just to spike blood sugar if this ends up becoming a frequent occurrance!
> 
> Hit a leg workout today (yes, this was DURING my little hypo episode) and OMG I never felt so good once I got home and had my protein shake with simple carbs thrown in. All lifts are up and feeling lighter, so that is definitely a good sign everything else is doing its job on this cycle. Saw a guy during my workout there whom I haven't seen in 5 weeks, pretty much since the start of my cycle, and he told me i'm looking "more jacked" AND "leaner". Things are definitely working and doing their job! 
> 
> Will be weighing in and checking bodyfat tomorrow. I am also overall looking leaner in the mirror... slow but steady.


Good update, thanks brother. I started 3ml (15mg) today. Looking forward to this.

----------


## t-dogg

> Good update, thanks brother. I started 3ml (15mg) today. Looking forward to this.


Keep us updated also muscle.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Keep us updated also muscle.


Will do but don't want to hijack Atomini's great thread!

----------


## Atomini

> I noticed fat loss in the first week. I agree every company is different.


Yup, every company and every person's BODY is different too.

Unfortunately we are not dealing with pharmaceutical grade, we are dealing with research chem grade. So we have to take into account any factors of inaccurate doses, etc. even from bottle to bottle.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I know me and tdogg got from same research company. I haven't been taking it too long

----------


## t-dogg

> Yup, every company and every person's BODY is different too.
> 
> Unfortunately we are not dealing with pharmaceutical grade, we are dealing with research chem grade. So we have to take into account any factors of inaccurate doses, etc. even from bottle to bottle.


That and you are bulking. The fact that you are not gaining fat tells me its working id think. Or its the tren lol.

----------


## Atomini

> That and you are bulking. The fact that you are not gaining fat tells me its working id think. Or its the tren lol.


This is definitely my thought. I am not gaining much fat at all, considering the caloric intake.

I'm up 12 lbs as of my weigh-in today!!

----------


## AXx

> This is definitely my thought. I am not gaining much fat at all, considering the caloric intake.
> 
> I'm up 12 lbs as of my weigh-in today!!


12lbs no water no fat. WOW. How long you been in cycle now.

----------


## Atomini

I'm assuming there's no water retention, or that it is extremely minimal at the very least... I don't see any water retention, and my cycle is structured as such to not allow any bloating at all, really.

It's been 5 weeks now. Test Prop 100mg/week, Tren Ace 800mg/week.

Trensomnia is KILLING ME though. I have to take sleeping pills at this point. I have some on the way...

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Weigh-in today and I am up 12 lbs. since the start of my cycle, and it is week 5 as of right now. Checked my bodyfat % today and its UP A PERCENT! NOOO! But that's actually not too bad... however, I may have to cut my calories back a bit. I may be eating too much of a caloric suplus on this cycle to expect bodyfat decrease while gaining mass, even with a fat burning compound like GW. I may be tipping the offset towards fat gain while the GW is actually burning fat, but not at a fast enough rate to be able to decrease bodyfat % while all those cals are coming in. I shall decide what I am going to do soon...

----------


## snowblowjoe

What's the cheapest way to get your body fat measured and where would you get it

----------


## ironbeck

> What's the cheapest way to get your body fat measured and where would you get it


Go to your local walmart and but a pair of calipers(20-30 bucks) and do it yourself.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I can't find calipers there, I also checked sports authority and dicks sports

----------


## Papiriqui

^Buy it online or find some one who has a BODPOD and do that.

----------


## Atomini

Even the handheld bodyfat monitors will do... they are accurate +/- a percent or 2. Ideally you'd want high quality calipers though.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Ya guess I need to troll amazon and Google

----------


## MuscleInk

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Weigh-in today and I am up 12 lbs. since the start of my cycle, and it is week 5 as of right now. Checked my bodyfat % today and its UP A PERCENT! NOOO! But that's actually not too bad... however, I may have to cut my calories back a bit. I may be eating too much of a caloric suplus on this cycle to expect bodyfat decrease while gaining mass, even with a fat burning compound like GW. I may be tipping the offset towards fat gain while the GW is actually burning fat, but not at a fast enough rate to be able to decrease bodyfat % while all those cals are coming in. I shall decide what I am going to do soon...


Dosed my fourth day today. Other than waking up in a pool of sweat this morning, still too early to see anything. Lol

----------


## Papiriqui

> Even the handheld bodyfat monitors will do... they are accurate +/- a percent or 2. Ideally you'd want high quality calipers though.


Really?? I thought this were somewhere between 8-9%, calipers 4-5%, bodpod 1-2% as well as the weight in pool thing. I thought those were the most accurate. Anyways even the scales are good as long as you see progression with whatever you use.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Nothing extraordinary to report. Trained back, biceps, abs today. Strength is up in everything likely 99% due to my Trenbolone cycle. This coming week I will be dropping my calories a little lower since I feel i'm not seeing as much fat loss as i'd expect on my little GW run. Things seem to be steady for the most part - not increasing bodyfat % but not decreasing it either. I am also considering upping the dose of my GW... I have a slight feeling my stuff is underdosed. I'm at (what is supposed to be) 20mg per day, which is 4ml per day. I have thoughts of increasing to 6-8ml per day, which would equate to 30-40mg per day. I know it sounds crazy, but I have to toy around with this. That's what this little log is all about, isn't it?

----------


## t-dogg

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Nothing extraordinary to report. Trained back, biceps, abs today. Strength is up in everything likely 99% due to my Trenbolone cycle. This coming week I will be dropping my calories a little lower since I feel i'm not seeing as much fat loss as i'd expect on my little GW run. Things seem to be steady for the most part - not increasing bodyfat % but not decreasing it either. I am also considering upping the dose of my GW... I have a slight feeling my stuff is underdosed. I'm at (what is supposed to be) 20mg per day, which is 4ml per day. I have thoughts of increasing to 6-8ml per day, which would equate to 30-40mg per day. I know it sounds crazy, but I have to toy around with this. That's what this little log is all about, isn't it?




Damn man, I never ran over 20mgs a day. I just split it in two doses. It would of been nice to see you log it on PCT or just by its self.

----------


## Razor

Ill be joing this thread soon. I just bought it..thanks guys

----------


## Atomini

> Damn man, I never ran over 20mgs a day. I just split it in two doses. It would of been nice to see you log it on PCT or just by its self.


Oh no worries there, I will continue GW use long after this cycle is over so that I can then gauge its effects on its own without anything else to consider.

Any difference you noticed when you split it into two doses? As i've mentioned, i'm taking all 20mg in the morning upon waking up. Bam.

----------


## Atomini

> Ill be joing this thread soon. I just bought it..thanks guys


Can't wait to see what happens man. We need everyone who is doing GW to post in this thread so we can compare everything and see how we all react to it.

Not to mention the difference between the research chem companies that we've all got our stuff from... who knows, maybe one of us got bunk GW from a shitty company. Just saying.

----------


## t-dogg

> Oh no worries there, I will continue GW use long after this cycle is over so that I can then gauge its effects on its own without anything else to consider.
> 
> Any difference you noticed when you split it into two doses? As i've mentioned, i'm taking all 20mg in the morning upon waking up. Bam.



I started at 5mgs for the first two days I believe. Then I upped it to 10mgs, thats when the fat started coming off in the first week. Then in week 2 I split 10mgs first thing in the am and another 10mgs around 3pm. Personally it gave the endurance a bump for my night training. most of the fat came off in the mid section, just like anavar does to me.

----------


## Atomini

I've seen a couple of things based upon other logs I have seen:

1. A log i've viewed a day ago or so, the person actually reported fat loss increasing by a great deal about several months into use. Another log I read, the person reported fat loss 30 days into use.

2. Some things I have seen are starting to lead me to believe that a lower dose may possibly be more effective for fat loss. I.e. 5mg vs 20mg. I don't understand how this could be the case... it could all just be heresay and brotalk. But it does make me wonder.

----------


## t-dogg

> I've seen a couple of things based upon other logs I have seen:
> 
> 1. A log i've viewed a day ago or so, the person actually reported fat loss increasing by a great deal about several months into use. Another log I read, the person reported fat loss 30 days into use.
> 
> 2. Some things I have seen are starting to lead me to believe that a lower dose may possibly be more effective for fat loss. I.e. 5mg vs 20mg. I don't understand how this could be the case... it could all just be heresay and brotalk. But it does make me wonder.



Well, if we have a powder source I will put that to the test lol.

The people I talked to and things I read all said 5-20mgs. I just finished this cycle and I was debating to just man up and get a bottle and run it at 5mgs while doing my PCT now.

----------


## Atomini

Screw it - 100mg tomorrow morning first thing.






Kidding.

----------


## t-dogg

> Screw it - 100mg tomorrow morning first thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding.




Man up! Do a bottle a day! jk

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

As of about a day ago I have lowered my caloric intake somewhat. I am now consuming 160g of sweet potato per meal vs the prior 180g. Meat (chicken, beef, etc) is kept at 120g. Oats have been reduced to a 3/4 scoop in my mid-day shake as well. I figure I am doing great on my gains on this cycle (12 lbs in 5 weeks), I think I can let the steam off this a bit and still be making gains. I want to see if reducing the cals somewhat will allow more leeway for the GW to start burning fat. The last thing I want is for my body to be in such a caloric surplus that it is in fat storage mode, while the GW cannot burn enough fat to overcompensate for that. I'm trying to tweak the balance here  :Hmmmm:  .

----------


## beerdogg

> I've seen a couple of things based upon other logs I have seen:
> 
> 1. A log i've viewed a day ago or so, the person actually reported fat loss increasing by a great deal about several months into use. Another log I read, the person reported fat loss 30 days into use.
> 
> 2. Some things I have seen are starting to lead me to believe that a lower dose may possibly be more effective for fat loss. I.e. 5mg vs 20mg. I don't understand how this could be the case... it could all just be heresay and brotalk. But it does make me wonder.


I have ordered some too. I am going to start at a low dose 5mg and slowley work my way up. This will be mainly for fat loss.

----------


## snowblowjoe

, so far wouldn't you consider albuterol and clenbuterol a far superior and cheaper product to use for fat loss?

----------


## Atomini

> , so far wouldn't you consider albuterol and clenbuterol a far superior and cheaper product to use for fat loss?


Its also a far more dangerous product. I will never be using clenbuterol , albuterol, or ephedrine EVER AGAIN. The last I ran any of those was about 3 years ago or os. People just do not realize how dangerous and harmful those substances (at fat burning doses) are on your body.

And, I wouldn't consider them superior for fat loss seeing as though i've only been using GW for about 3 weeks on a first run. I can't come to conclusions that soon, especially considering all of the other factors involved in what i'm doing with it at the moment.

I also guarantee with a large caloric surplus like the one I have been on, clen , alb, or ephedrine wouldn't have burned any fat off either.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Is there science supporting the fact those drugs(albuterol /clen ) are much more dangerous? because from personal use I have used them many times and I know many people who have used them many times and never had any problems. 

However I do agree with you about the ephedrine... Also GW is a relatively new supplement, does anyone really know what the short or long term affects could hold?

----------


## Atomini

Clen won't do anything to you in the short term, but just take a look at all of the effects it has on the body when you use it in fat burning doses. I used it very avidly years ago, but after a certain point I decided to never touch the stuff EVER AGAIN. When it gets to the point where you can literally FEEL the beats of your heart vibrating through the bed when you are laying down... its time to call it quits for good. I don't care if people ramp up the dose or any of that junk, you are risking serious cardiovascular and pulmonary damage when you use something like that, even if you don't 'feel' anything bad while you use it. What might be going on inside you is a whole different ballgame. There is plenty of literature out there showing that clen has a very high probability of affecting the heart directly in comparison to anything else out there, and it is perhaps the only thing I am worried I have done to myself. Forever as I get older, my past use of clen will always be in the back of my mind and I wonder if any heart issues might arise in 15 years or more and could be traced back to clen, but so far i'm good.... Knock on wood. But this is the nature of any stimulant-based compound. I think there are far better compounds and methods for stripping fat off the body than something that has a high potential of blowing your heart through your ribcage years down the road. Clen has been shown in studies to directly kill heart cells in rats and mice. Granted, rats and mice are not humans, but this is something to take into consideration.

And so this is why I am on my journey to search for a good non-stimulant based fat burner out there (T3, HGH, GW-501516, etc.). Anything that is stimulant-based, I just will not touch at all.

Granted, we do not know the long term effects of GW. But we can rule out a lot of the long term effects that come with stimulants, as GW is not stimulant-based.

----------


## Razor

> Clen won't do anything to you in the short term, but just take a look at all of the effects it has on the body when you use it in fat burning doses. I used it very avidly years ago, but after a certain point I decided to never touch the stuff EVER AGAIN. When it gets to the point where you can literally FEEL the beats of your heart vibrating through the bed when you are laying down... its time to call it quits for good. I don't care if people ramp up the dose or any of that junk, you are risking serious cardiovascular and pulmonary damage when you use something like that, even if you don't 'feel' anything bad while you use it. What might be going on inside you is a whole different ballgame. There is plenty of literature out there showing that clen has a very high probability of affecting the heart directly in comparison to anything else out there, and it is perhaps the only thing I am worried I have done to myself. Forever as I get older, my past use of clen will always be in the back of my mind and I wonder if any heart issues might arise in 15 years or more and could be traced back to clen, but so far i'm good.... Knock on wood. But this is the nature of any stimulant-based compound. I think there are far better compounds and methods for stripping fat off the body than something that has a high potential of blowing your heart through your ribcage years down the road. Clen has been shown in studies to directly kill heart cells in rats and mice. Granted, rats and mice are not humans, but this is something to take into consideration.
> 
> And so this is why I am on my journey to search for a good non-stimulant based fat burner out there (T3, HGH, GW-501516, etc.). Anything that is stimulant-based, I just will not touch at all.
> 
> Granted, we do not know the long term effects of GW. But we can rule out a lot of the long term effects that come with stimulants, as GW is not stimulant-based.


I love clen but ditto on,this

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Since dropping my calories a bit, I have suddenly become extremely ravenous. I am so hungry all the time, and the hypoglycemia episodes have become far more frequent and more intense now! Usually hits by meal time, and it hits me pretty good, if I try to hold my hand out steady, i'm getting the shakes from going hypo.

----------


## Razor

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Since dropping my calories a bit, I have suddenly become extremely ravenous. I am so hungry all the time, and the hypoglycemia episodes have become far more frequent and more intense now! Usually hits by meal time, and it hits me pretty good, if I try to hold my hand out steady, i'm getting the shakes from going hypo.


Make sure to keep some waxy mayz or dextrose around..

----------


## ironbeck

checking in........I have to say altogether I don't think I'm being swade by the over all results, it seems to have lved out after just a couple weeks and..well we all know the power of tren and fat loss. But I'm am a fan of all your logs and experiments because of all the data and organization in which you present it....Awesome job man.

----------


## Atomini

> Make sure to keep some waxy mayz or dextrose around..


Definitely. I'm thinking of keeping some candies around or something for quick sugar fix when this happens.

----------


## Atomini

> checking in........I have to say altogether I don't think I'm being swade by the over all results, it seems to have lved out after just a couple weeks and..well we all know the power of tren and fat loss. But I'm am a fan of all your logs and experiments because of all the data and organization in which you present it....Awesome job man.


Don't be so quick to give up! I certainly haven't! If my increased appetite and hypo episodes are any indication of some positive change going on from diet adjustment, i'm curious what results the next week or two will start to bring now. I know my body, and when I get an appetite surge day after day, its an indication of my metabolism changing. Also remember, everyone's body is different and will react differently to compounds. Some people might've seen dramatic fat loss with GW in the first 7 days, but that may not be the case with my body. It may very well take my body a good few weeks before fat loss begins to manifest.

If you're eating like an absolute beast far above your BMR, don't be surprised when you take the most potent fat burner and see zero fat loss. I think in my case, I just had to do a bit of tweaking here and there and adjust the dial a bit like the tuning dial on a radio before I hit the sweet spot. Lets see what happens.

----------


## t-dogg

Agreed. GW works. Some better then others. 



If your eating/diet is of a mad man NO fat burner, steroid ,Peptides, ext will ever work.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I've yet to become hypoglycemic has anyone else besides atomini?

----------


## Atomini

Hypo symptoms seemed to begin for me towards the end of the 2nd week. They were not very frequent though.

----------


## Razor

So you are getting the shakes

----------


## Atomini

Well if I go hypo, I shake a bit as though I feel like I haven't eaten in a long time and my blood sugar is very low. I'm thinking of going out and getting a blood glucose checker just to see what my blood glucose levels are like when this happens.

----------


## AXx

> Well if I go hypo, I shake a bit as though I feel like I haven't eaten in a long time and my blood sugar is very low. I'm thinking of going out and getting a blood glucose checker just to see what my blood glucose levels are like when this happens.


Well with your medical knowledge do you think you are getting close to DKA?? that's some crazy stuff. I don't see where you lowered your dose. You said you might!

----------


## Atomini

No I don't think i'm getting close to that point. By then, i'd be seeing colors and feeling far worse.

When I was younger, a long time ago I remember once going without food for a good 24 hours, maybe longer... and I went extreme hypo to the point where I became extremely weak, and I was even seeing flashy colors in my vision. But its good for me to get a glucose monitor just to be absolutely sure.

I never mentioned i'd lower my dose. But I did say I was thinking of raising it! At this point I don't think i'm going to do that, i'll keep it at 20mg/day. The only thing getting adjusted here is my diet.

----------


## AXx

> No I don't think i'm getting close to that point. By then, i'd be seeing colors and feeling far worse.
> 
> When I was younger, a long time ago I remember once going without food for a good 24 hours, maybe longer... and I went extreme hypo to the point where I became extremely weak, and I was even seeing flashy colors in my vision. But its good for me to get a glucose monitor just to be absolutely sure.
> 
> I never mentioned i'd lower my dose. But I did say I was thinking of raising it! At this point I don't think i'm going to do that, i'll keep it at 20mg/day. The only thing getting adjusted here is my diet.


Cool deal. I thought I read where you were at 40mg/day and was lowering it. My fault. 

Some pharmacies will give you a meter. If you can't find one cheap let me know I can send you one.  :Wink/Grin:  Good luck buddy.

----------


## Papiriqui

Good progress Atomini, 1% is not bad at all in 5 weeks on a bulk!! Keep it up!!

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Weigh-in today reads 3lb loss from last week! One percent of bodyfat down! I am looking a little leaner too!! Going to doublecheck my bodyfat % with a different device tomorrow just to be sure. Looks like my little adjustment and tweaking has worked. I may attempt to reduce cals a _little little_ bit more but it seems like i've either hit my sweet spot or i'm very close to it now. I'm excited to see what comes from the next 3 weeks of sticking to this.

I told you guys not to give up! Just takes a bit of dialing things in. I'm not too dissapointed anyways, as I made some good gains over the first 5 weeks of my cycle (12 lb increase). It's the mid-point of the 6th week right now. I knew I was eating far too much for the GW to really reduce my bodyfat %. All it was doing was help stop it from going up from the caloric suplus, really.

----------


## AXx

Wow. I can't wait for the end of this!!

----------


## t-dogg

How much gw do you have left now atomini? Dose you are at now?


Glad fat is dropping. You and others thought i was crazy lol.

----------


## Atomini

> How much gw do you have left now atomini? Dose you are at now?
> 
> 
> Glad fat is dropping. You and others thought i was crazy lol.


Nah, never thought you were crazy! I knew that I just had to make some adjustments, as I was eating far too much. I never doubted the effectiveness, as my bodyfat % was literally staying the same despite the caloric surplus. I should've been putting on more fat than I was.

I've got a bottle and a half left, still at 20mg/day. I am planning on getting more once I am finished this batch, going to stay on a little longer now that it looks like im dropping fat after adjusting diet.

----------


## 240-SX Racer

nicee log atomini!! Very detail and well explained.

I just started the gw-501516, actually today is my 3er day!, i know is too early but on the 2nd day I began to feel very different than normal.

On the 2nd day i felt hungry as hell more than usual, also i felt tired and sleepy to the point that i couldn't fight it and fall asleep in the afternoon for 2 hours. Usually that never happens to me.

And the 3erd day which is today, i felt the same, hungry and tired or sleepy feeling.

1day= 5mg
2day=7mg
3day=10mg-(I’m planning to stay on this dose) .......... 

*That’s the only thing I’m taking, and also regular exercise.... have u experience any of those feelings ???...

----------


## beerdogg

Any updates?

----------


## Atomini

Thus far, nope. 

I am looking leaner bit by bit every day and today was a cheat day, so we'll see. Most major updates from this point forward will be when I do my weekly measurements to gauge changes from week to week.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Increased my dose to 40mg/day this morning (that's 8ml per day). Measurements of bodyfat % from yesterday indicate a slight drop - its still on its way down - but not as fast as I should expect from 20mg/day of GW. I have contacted the research chem company where I originally got mine from and they are currently looking into the possibility that I got a bad low dosed batch of the stuff. In the meantime, lets see if doubling my original dose to 40mg/day will work. I have just under a whole bottle left - my last bottle. I figure its do or die time with this before I have to decide to buy more, so i'm doing it! Approx 2 weeks left of my Tren cycle as well, so I might as well take advantage!

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Day 2 of taking 40mg/day (full dose taken in the morning with food). Noticing and feeling leaner, but I am not going to take any measurements this soon. Going by what I see in the mirror from this point on. My last bottle here at 40mg/day will last me about a week before it's done, after which I will decide whether or not to get more. 1 week at a higher dose of 40mg/day should be enough of a time frame to judge whether or not fat loss should be accellerated even higher. However, I may possibly be able to get more for free. The research chem company got back to me, and had this to say:




> Okay. I spoke to our former chemist (we have a new one now). He said there is no way it can be a bad batch as he only got enough raw to make 1 batch back when you placed your order with us.
> 
> Before he closed he had no issues. 
> 
> Keep going and if you arent satisified I will take care of you.

----------


## Atomini

Nobody likes my log anymore  :Frown: 

Everyone has abandoned me  :Frown: 

Come on guys, i've increased my dose! I need moral support! I am the guinea pig who is doing this in the name of research so that all of YOU can know how to run GW in the future should you decide to use it! lol

----------


## t-dogg

Im still here. Still plan on taking a break and getting back on it?

Btw tell your company to start making the powder form lol.

----------


## Atomini

> Im still here. Still plan on taking a break and getting back on it?
> 
> Btw tell your company to start making the powder form lol.


I'll ask them about the powder form.

If the company indeed is telling the truth that the batch I got is proper dosed - maybe my body responds differently than most and that I require an even higher dosage to elicit fat loss? This is what i'm trying. I'm not going to cycle off it now with these recent turn of events. I'll run it at 40mg/day until this last bottle is finished. It looks like (hopefully) I might be able to get more GW for free from the company, and if so, i'll get more and continue to run it at 40mg/day... MAYBE go higher. My cycle will be ending in about a week and a half or so, and I want to see how well GW will work during PCT to perhaps act as an anti-catabolic. I also want to see how GW works on its own when I come off my Trenbolone cycle.

See, the other thing is, I don't doubt that the company themsevles assure proper dosing - but what about the raw powder they used to brew GW? That raw powder likely came from China, and maybe the powder itself was underdosed or there was something wrong with it? If so, that's not the company's fault. Who knows what might be the case here.

But man... taking 8ml at once in the morning is killer. I extract and measure with a syringe and then put it into a shot glass and down it. Its so bad and burns so much I have to chase it down with water immediately after.

----------


## RaginCajun

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Day 2 of taking 40mg/day (full dose taken in the morning with food). Noticing and feeling leaner, but I am not going to take any measurements this soon. Going by what I see in the mirror from this point on. My last bottle here at 40mg/day will last me about a week before it's done, after which I will decide whether or not to get more. 1 week at a higher dose of 40mg/day should be enough of a time frame to judge whether or not fat loss should be accellerated even higher. However, I may possibly be able to get more for free. The research chem company got back to me, and had this to say:




so, along with other compounds, how do you think the GW has helped with BF lost? i think you said you were on tren n test, just curious as i may want to get some

----------


## t-dogg

Mix it with juice. Most i did at once was 10mls. Nasty...

----------


## Atomini

> so, along with other compounds, how do you think the GW has helped with BF lost? i think you said you were on tren n test, just curious as i may want to get some


Oh for sure, I definitely think so. As I mentioned prior, I was intaking a lot of calories at the start of my cycle. Hell, I put on 12 lbs in the first 5 weeks of the cycle. I was eating like a beast, and I only increased 1% in bodyfat. I'd expect more bodyfat to go on than that with the caloric suplus I was intaking, and I know this from experience from previous cycles and previous observations of bodyfat increase there too. Once lowering my cals towards week 6, I started dropping weight and bodyfat %, even if it wasn't extremely dramatic.

I've just been slightly dissapointed when I compare my run of GW with other people's logs where their fat loss was actually dramatic at 20mg/day, let alone those who have run 10mg/day. This is what leads me to believe either my GW is underdosed, or my body responds differently and requires a higher dose. That's why i'm increasing it to 40mg/day here. So, lets see what happens over the next week!

Even if my run of GW has not thus far been what I expected, I would still suggest that you try out GW any ways, just so that we can have more people to report and log their experience with it. It's a very new drug that is still in trial phases, so we need as much documentation on it as possible to get a good big picture, even if those of us here are providing anecdotal evidence.

----------


## AXx

Im still here as well waiting........................................... .....No hypo feeling on 40 yet?

----------


## Atomini

> Mix it with juice. Most i did at once was 10mls. Nasty...


8ml fills almost half of the shot glass I use. LOL, side note... the shot glass is a US Army shot glass I bought at a PX when I was down in the states training with Americans once. On it, it says 'Army Strong'. That's what I see before I down the GW that burns like rocket fuel. It gives me the motivation to do it lol. It was tolerable at 4ml or less, but at 8ml this crap burns _worse_ than vodka actually.

----------


## Atomini

> Im still here as well waiting........................................... .....No hypo feeling on 40 yet?


Nope, nothing more than I was going through before. Then again its only been 2 days now at 40mg/day. The WORST hypo episode I had thus far (and I was using 20mg/day at the time) was last Sunday when I went to a funeral and my meals and timings were totally thrown off that day. I ate at 11:00, funeral was at 1:00 and I didn't end up eating by 3:00 or so (normally my next meal after 11:00 is at 1:30). By about 2:00 when we got to the burial site at the graveyard, I was feeling hypoglycemic to the extreme, I had to run back to my car and find something, ANYTHING to get my blood sugar up. I found some Hersheys kisses and ate like 4 or 5 of them, and it worked.

I'm good to go right now even at 40mg/day because i'm eating on time and everything. No issues so far.

----------


## AXx

Did you happen to take before and after pics?

----------


## Atomini

I've got weekly pics going naturally because of the cycle i'm on.

The problem with my pics is that quite franky, I don't know the first thing about photography, lighting, or how to take a good picture. Unfortunately, between each weekly picture it LOOKS like there's been no change between week 1 and week 7 for example, but trust me, there _is_, and i've been getting comments from _so many_ people on a daily basis about the mass i've gained and how I do look leaner. I need someone to tell me how to set up proper lighting and stuff. I have a good digital camera, a Canon Powershot SD550 I use, and I set it up on the 10 second timer to take my pics (with flash on, because without flash everything comes out blurry for some reason). The key to having changes stand out from week to week is lighting when taking photos... and I have no damn clue. I will be posting my pics up for you guys to see regardless.

----------


## MickeyKnox

don't sweat it bro. check out some of the non pro photog shots on here and you'll be more comfortable. my photo on here was taken with my shytty flip phone lol. but you can still get a good idea of body composition.

----------


## Atomini

The problem is, I can't go back in time to week 1 and change the lighting or angles or whatever lol. But whatever progress photography tricks I pick up, i'll be sure to use in future before/after pictures when I do cycles.

----------


## Atomini

Hahaha this is my GW shooter,



Before I scorch my throat with this crap, I always look at the shot glass and say "Army strong! Hooah!" and bam! Then I reach for the water bottle desperately.

----------


## MickeyKnox

roger that. can't wait to see your progress!

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Do not know if I am imagining things, but 3 days into 40mg/day and I am noticing increased vascularity and leanness when I look in the mirror. Today is a cheat day for me, so i'm sure i'll bloat up though. Going out of town overnight tonight into half the day tomorrow, so a couple of my meals will probably be thrown off but I will take my GW with me and continue 40mg/day.

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Do not know if I am imagining things, but 3 days into 40mg/day and I am noticing increased vascularity and leanness when I look in the mirror. Today is a cheat day for me, so i'm sure i'll bloat up though. Going out of town overnight tonight into half the day tomorrow, so a couple of my meals will probably be thrown off but I will take my GW with me and continue 40mg/day.


Good stuff! Cant wait to see more .

----------


## AXx

> I've got weekly pics going naturally because of the cycle i'm on.
> 
> The problem with my pics is that quite franky, I don't know the first thing about photography, lighting, or how to take a good picture. Unfortunately, between each weekly picture it LOOKS like there's been no change between week 1 and week 7 for example, but trust me, there is, and i've been getting comments from so many people on a daily basis about the mass i've gained and how I do look leaner. I need someone to tell me how to set up proper lighting and stuff. I have a good digital camera, a Canon Powershot SD550 I use, and I set it up on the 10 second timer to take my pics (with flash on, because without flash everything comes out blurry for some reason). The key to having changes stand out from week to week is lighting when taking photos... and I have no damn clue. I will be posting my pics up for you guys to see regardless.


Atomini, pm me if you want some helpful tips on pics. Maybe I can help

----------


## Atomini

Jesus, this last bottle is going fast with the increased dose. I maybe have 2 or 3 days left before i'll have to buy more.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Ran out of my GW. Have not taken any today, but I have more on the way to me. Supplier gave me a good deal, and slashed the price in half, so lets see if this new batch might be any different! Will probably miss about 3 days worth of GW doses before it arrives in the mail.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Started my new batch of GW. Been off GW for 2 days, so it hasn't been any real large break. This new batch seems to burn less going down, and i'm still using the 40mg/day dose (8ml). Lets see if I experience anything different with this new batch...

----------


## lovbyts

Time for another update

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Alright, my Trenbolone cycle has ended and it's been 3 days on PCT now. Net gain from my cycle was about 11-12 lbs. of lean muscle with no fat gain at all, really. Zero water retention either. I am very happy with that! Still on the GW at 40mg/day, and this will be a good time to continue testing GW out now that I am off everything else and using this on its own. 

Now... I am VERY close to concluding that this stuff is crap for fat loss. I've been on 40mg/day for about a week now for god's sake! BUT, i'm not going to give up on it just yet. I am going to attempt ONE LAST THING... and that is, to cycle off of it. I have not yet taken a break of no more than 2 days from this stuff. At 40mg/day, my current bottle should be done in a matter of 2 or 3 more days. Once that is done, I am then going to take 1-2 weeks completely off GW, and then start it back up after that break period to see if cycling this stuff is indeed necessary for continuous fat loss. I'm up to 40mg/day with very little to no difference in fat loss, and that's one hefty freaking dose!

Thus far, the main benefit from GW seems to be its endurance performance enhancing capabilities. But fat loss? It _was_ there at the beginning for the first few weeks... but now it seems to be doing barely anything. This leads me to believe it may have to be cycled on and off, which is the last thing I will try before drawing final conclusions.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

1st bottle of the new batch is finished. Will now take 2 weeks off this stuff before starting up again at 20mg/day to see if fat loss is enhanced by a 2 week break...

----------


## snowblowjoe

That sucks it sounds like snake oil man. the dramatic fat loss affects you got the first couple weeks, I can almost guarantee you were from the tren

----------


## Atomini

> That sucks it sounds like snake oil man. the dramatic fat loss affects you got the first couple weeks, I can almost guarantee you were from the tren


We'll see. I'm not forming any solid conclusions until i've attempted this little 2 week break from it. I will say that this stuff is DEFINITELY beneficial for endurance performance, no doubt about that at all! At least I know that if I ever need something to give me the edge on endurance activities (without the risk of dangerously high hemoglobin levels from stuff like EPO, etc.), I know where to go! As far as fat loss goes, I am not impressed thus far with GW. But we'll see if indeed cycling off of it and going back on may possibly make a difference. This thing IS a receptor modulator, so it very well may be possible that PPAR-delta receptors are prone to downregulation in a similar manner to clen and beta receptors. The fat loss I experienced at the beginning was not due, at least in total part, to Trenbolone . A drop of a whole bodyfat % per week was never something i've experienced with Tren , and i'm VERY familiar with how I react to Trenbolone (especially with the high caloric surplus I was on at the beginning of the cycle). Anyhow, we'll see what happens in 2 weeks!

----------


## snowblowjoe

Sounds good man. Are you a chemist on the side or did you just do really well in science lol
You sound like you really know your shit

----------


## Atomini

Studying in university with the ultimate goal to become a doctor (labs and research, biotech).

----------


## snowblowjoe

Well **** bro, let's stay in touch lol

When are you going to be able to start your own pharmaceutical company?

----------


## Atomini

Hahahah, that IS the dream isn't it??

We'll see. I'd love to do something like that... start my own biotech performance enhancement research company, dedicated to developing/researching compounds and anything to do with performance enhancement. I'll cross that bridge when I get there!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Atomini, you still planning on firing up the GW-501516 again at the later part of the week?

----------


## Atomini

Yup! Was just thinking about that earlier today actually. Thursday this week is the start up day. I'm debating whether or not to start at 20mg/day or blast the shit out of it at 40mg/day and see what that megadose does after a 2 week break.

----------


## t-dogg

> Yup! Was just thinking about that earlier today actually. Thursday this week is the start up day. I'm debating whether or not to start at 20mg/day or blast the shit out of it at 40mg/day and see what that megadose does after a 2 week break.



Go big or go run lol.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Yup! Was just thinking about that earlier today actually. Thursday this week is the start up day. I'm debating whether or not to start at 20mg/day or blast the shit out of it at 40mg/day and see what that megadose does after a 2 week break.


Sounds good. Couple of questions....1) will you be running anything alongside the GW this time? 2) will you incorporate any cardio so as to better eval the possible recovery and endurance benefits?

----------


## Atomini

> Go big or go run lol.


40mg/day it is! lol




> Sounds good. Couple of questions....1) will you be running anything alongside the GW this time? 2) will you incorporate any cardio so as to better eval the possible recovery and endurance benefits?





> Sounds good. Couple of questions....1) will you be running anything alongside the GW this time? 2) will you incorporate any cardio so as to better eval the possible recovery and endurance benefits?


1) Nope, just running GW alone this time around!

2) Probably not, because at the moment I just don't have the time to throw in an hour of cardio every day on top of everything else. If I did decide to do cardio soon before or soon after starting GW again, it wouldn't be a good measurement of the endurance benefits. The best measurement would be for me to do cardio without GW for a couple of months before starting the GW in order to gauge any difference. However, in the activities I did while running GW previously, I did feel the endurance benefits big time!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Awesome man! Subbed. I'm really looking forward to your insight into the 2nd go around!! I'm seriously pondering an Ostarine/GW cycle and this info is gonna help big time. I remember some of your previous posts stating that you did feel a pretty dramatic increase in your normal workout capacity...from needing to sit and take a breather to banging out sets pretty much one after the other. Thanks for taking the time man.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

What happens to this thread?

----------


## Atomini

> What happens to this thread?


What?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> What?


Are you still takin the GW?

----------


## Atomini

Starting it up again tomorrow morning after a 2 week break.

----------


## Phased

Have you seen any results worth mentioning that warrant buying this and using it?

Best

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

After a 2 week break, I have resumed GW at 40mg/day. Took 40mg this morning (8ml) and no noticeable changes as of yet. It has only been less than a day of this stuff. Performed a chest, shoulders, triceps workout earlier today and afterwards was feeling a little warmer/hotter body temp than usual, but it could just be me imagining things.

----------


## Atomini

> Have you seen any results worth mentioning that warrant buying this and using it?
> 
> Best


Yes, if you are looking for some great endurance performance benefits. It really helps with that. As for fat loss, I have no final conclusions yet on it.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Yes, if you are looking for some great endurance performance benefits. It really helps with that. As for fat loss, I have no final conclusions yet on it.


What about muscle gains? Or muscle hardness?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump

----------


## Atomini

> What about muscle gains? Or muscle hardness?


Nothing as far as I could tell. GW is not a compound that would do anything for muscle mass unless it has to do with slow twitch fibres, which are primarily connected with endurance and low intensity training.

----------


## warmouth

Still waiting on some pics man! As far as sides, such as, heart pounding, muscle cramps, HBP, etc., how do they compare to clen ? I tried clen 1 time about 2 month ago, just one dose, and that was all I could take. Heart beated like I was being kicked from the inside. Was debating the GW or Albut, but wanted to get your take from this as far as your thoughts on the cardiac issues.

----------


## Atomini

GW has had no effects on cardiac tissue at all. No acellerated heart rate, no heart palpitations, NOTHING. It in fact can lower blood pressure from some other people's logs i've read. This is the one beneficial thing of GW is that it is not stimulant based. I am only really looking for non-stimulant based fat burners because I do not like the direct effects they have on the heart. This is why i've been experimenting with HGH and lately with GW.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> GW has had no effects on cardiac tissue at all. No acellerated heart rate, no heart palpitations, NOTHING. It in fact can lower blood pressure from some other people's logs i've read. This is the one beneficial thing of GW is that it is not stimulant based. I am only really looking for non-stimulant based fat burners because I do not like the direct effects they have on the heart. This is why i've been experimenting with HGH and lately with GW.


Thanks for this^^

I had the same concerns. I'm pushing 40 so cardiopulmonary is starting to become more of an issue to me too. It sucks....I used to be able to handle the stimulant based thermogenics but like Warmouth, those things really ratchet up my heart rate and BP these days.

----------


## Atomini

Yup! Although i've never had a big problem with blood pressure or heart rate, even when using things like Clen or Ephedrine... I don't like the idea of stimulant-based fat burners in high doses. And you always require high doses for fat burning effects. I am ONLY on the search from now on for non-stimulant based fat burners! I have had enough a long time ago with things like Clen, Ephedrine, Albuterol, etc. THOSE things will definitely cause direct effects on the heart and possible problems later on.

----------


## daninho777

While being sort of on the topic. What about the reported effects that GW has on cholesterol and how apparently it can increase HDL. What's your take on that Atomimi?

----------


## Phased

Im on the this now A. Ill keep you posted, I started saturday at 20mg ED

----------


## warmouth

The biggest thing for me, if you conclued it is as useful as clen ,and all the sides sound like leprecauns dancing on rainbows, I am in! That is if it works. And if it dont, Ill still take a leprechaun home with me too.

----------


## t-dogg

I think everyone needs to factor in that we are all different. Results will very.

----------


## Atomini

LOG UPDATE:

Been 1 week since using GW at 40mg/day. No fat loss experienced. With one bottle left, I am halting all administration of GW. I may try running the 3rd bottle at a later date at a much smaller dose, maybe 5-10mg/day. But thus far I conclude the only major benefit of this stuff - for me, anyways - is endurance performance enhancement. I have been unsatisfied with the fat loss properties of it. This is not to say that it may be useless for fat loss, because plenty of other people have reported good and incredible fat loss results on it. There may be a bunch of reasons why mine hasn't worked out as well as other people.

I do have one friend who just bought GW from the same source I did, and is running it for fat loss. I will be observing his progress compared to mine, but as it stands my major run of GW is now over and this is my final conclusion.

----------


## Phased

> LOG UPDATE:
> 
> Been 1 week since using GW at 40mg/day. No fat loss experienced. With one bottle left, I am halting all administration of GW. I may try running the 3rd bottle at a later date at a much smaller dose, maybe 5-10mg/day. But thus far I conclude the only major benefit of this stuff - for me, anyways - is endurance performance enhancement. I have been unsatisfied with the fat loss properties of it. This is not to say that it may be useless for fat loss, because plenty of other people have reported good and incredible fat loss results on it. There may be a bunch of reasons why mine hasn't worked out as well as other people.
> 
> I do have one friend who just bought GW from the same source I did, and is running it for fat loss. I will be observing his progress compared to mine, but as it stands my major run of GW is now over and this is my final conclusion.


I'm on day 4 no significant change at 30MG ED..

----------


## t-dogg

> I'm on day 4 no significant change at 30MG ED..



keep a log. would like to compare.

----------


## Phased

I am on my calendar start date was this past Sunday

----------


## t-dogg

> I am on my calendar start date was this past Sunday



i ran 90ml's of it.

----------


## human project

> i ran 90ml's of it.


Any results??

----------


## Phased

> i ran 90ml's of it.


Did it work?

----------


## t-dogg

> Any results??




Yes. I ran it up to 20mg's a day. Fat loss and endurance went way up. For a few days I did sweat alittle more at night, but it stopped. Over all I will run it again, now i have a podwer source and it makes it much cheaper. Way better then clen imo.

----------


## Phased

You cycle it right?

----------


## Atomini

> Yes. I ran it up to 20mg's a day. Fat loss and endurance went way up. For a few days I did sweat alittle more at night, but it stopped. Over all I will run it again, now i have a podwer source and it makes it much cheaper. Way better then clen imo.


This makes me wonder about the quality of a lot of research chem places.

I'm curious if I got very underdosed or bunk stuff. I'd love to get a raw powder source.

----------


## t-dogg

> You cycle it right?



I think its best to take time off from it. No pct is needed though.

----------


## Phased

> I think its best to take time off from it. No pct is needed though.


I know that I mean 2on2off?

----------


## t-dogg

> This makes me wonder about the quality of a lot of research chem places.
> 
> I'm curious if I got very underdosed or bunk stuff. I'd love to get a raw powder source.




PM if you are interested.

----------


## t-dogg

> I know that I mean 2on2off?



Oh sorry. I ran it straight through until i ran out.

----------


## Phased

> Oh sorry. I ran it straight through until i ran out.


How many weeks was that?

----------


## t-dogg

> How many weeks was that?



well I had 90ml's total. I started at 5mgs per day and ramp up to 20mgs. It lasted a few weeks. think it was 4-5wks I did.

----------


## Atomini

Um... am I seeing things, or did Phased JUST get banned literally several seconds ago? lol

----------


## t-dogg

> Um... am I seeing things, or did Phased JUST get banned literally several seconds ago? lol



noway. why???????

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> PM if you are interested.


t-dogg, PM inbound.

----------


## mockery

any updates??

----------


## human project

> any updates??


x2.....

----------


## Atomini

Haha okay, one tiny update:

I recently about a week ago started using GW again. This time, at 10mg/day. Far lower dose than I was doing before, and.... unless my eyes are playing tricks on me when I look in the mirror, I look like I am getting leaner. I have not taken a bodyfat % check yet, but I am going to do it likely tomorrow and let you all know. I have a feeling that if you go too high on the dose with this stuff, fat loss grinds to a halt. This isn't one of those 'more is better' compounds for sure. I think one needs to find their individual 'sweet spot' with this stuff. That's if what i've been observing is actually what is going on.

----------


## t-dogg

> Haha okay, one tiny update:
> 
> I recently about a week ago started using GW again. This time, at 10mg/day. Far lower dose than I was doing before, and.... unless my eyes are playing tricks on me when I look in the mirror, I look like I am getting leaner. I have not taken a bodyfat % check yet, but I am going to do it likely tomorrow and let you all know. I have a feeling that if you go too high on the dose with this stuff, fat loss grinds to a halt. This isn't one of those 'more is better' compounds for sure. I think one needs to find their individual 'sweet spot' with this stuff. That's if what i've been observing is actually what is going on.



Did you change sources?

----------


## Until_It_Sleeps

Subscribing...I saw this stuff somewhere, 100 5mg tabs for $100. Wasn't sure if I should try it out.

Maybe if it's good for endurance, it would be better for me to run it on a cut cycle when I'm doing a lot of cardio, since I hate cardio and suck at it.

----------


## t-dogg

> Subscribing...I saw this stuff somewhere, 100 5mg tabs for $100. Wasn't sure if I should try it out.
> 
> Maybe if it's good for endurance, it would be better for me to run it on a cut cycle when I'm doing a lot of cardio, since I hate cardio and suck at it.



It doses imo. I know someone else who uses it with heavy tren doses, and they say it helps alot of cardio for them.

----------


## Atomini

> Did you change sources?


Nope, same source!

----------


## hsvcraig

Hey atomini mate, thought I'd give you my update, after watching your log each day I almost didn't buy the gw but I thought arrr I'll see how it goes for me. I've been taking 10mgs a day, I'm about 11 days in, I haven't been eating lean I also haven't been active in terms of much exercise at all. I never weighed myself before which I regret but no shit I have lost heaps of weight, I'm seriously astonished on how much I have lost in such a short time, not sure how long the weight loss will last but if it doesn't slow up I won't be coming off. Only sides I found was headaches sometimes but it seems all good. Thought you maybe interested. My missus is about a week in and same story for her. Let me know how you do end up going on this dose

----------


## hsvcraig

Sorry atomini I talk shit, it's about 5 to 6 mgs a day I'm taking

----------


## human project

> Sorry atomini I talk shit, it's about 5 to 6 mgs a day I'm taking


Do you know actual bf loss??

----------


## hsvcraig

Wouldn't have a clue mate but definately a drop in weight, 6 pack is just about completely back again

----------


## Atomini

Jesus... all off of 5-10mg per day? PM me what your source for your GW was, i'm curious.

----------


## hsvcraig

From all the reading I've done it just seems to work on some but not others, unless there suppliers are no good

----------


## rsking

How long after you stop taking it does the effect last?

----------


## Atomini

> From all the reading I've done it just seems to work on some but not others, unless there suppliers are no good


That could very well be a giant possibility. Only time and clinical studies will tell.




> How long after you stop taking it does the effect last?


Not that I have noticed myself, but from what I have read, the effects only occur as you use it. Once you stop, the endurance enhancing benefits stop as does fat loss.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I personally thought it was a waste of money. I'll stick to albuterol and t3 thank you very much

----------


## fries

I'll be jumping on the GW log party once AR-R starts carrying theirs!

----------


## Doont-Hunter

> I'll be jumping on the GW log party once AR-R starts carrying theirs!


How long till AR-R get some GW though?

----------


## fries

> How long till AR-R get some GW though?


Soon I think. Theyre holding a "naming" contest for their new product. "GW 1516". Probably right after the veteran's day sale haha.

----------


## hsvcraig

Hey atomini I've looked but can't seem to find any real info on it but do you know if there's a maximum time u can run this for? I was just thinking of almost living on it. There is no pct involved for this is there? Also do you have another research Chem your going to try / interested in?

----------


## Jonnybean

nevermind

----------


## Atomini

> Hey atomini I've looked but can't seem to find any real info on it but do you know if there's a maximum time u can run this for? I was just thinking of almost living on it. There is no pct involved for this is there? Also do you have another research Chem your going to try / interested in?


There is no max time you can run it for. I tried cycling it because I saw fat loss slow down/halt, but it was likely that fat loss just wasn't that great to begin with and I was imagining things. There is no PCT required as this stuff is not an anabolic steroid and has no effects on the HPTA. I currently have no other research chems I want to test. I did have an interest in Ibutamoren (MK 677) but its very expensive and there are better HGH releasers out there to try. I am going to attempt to try Albuterol in a week or two, since I hear it supposedly is easier on the stimulant like effects than Clenbuterol is, and it has a shorter half life.




> can somebody please pm me their source for powder version of this please.


You cannot ask this question, it is against the board rules. You must edit your post.

----------


## hsvcraig

Once again.... Cheers atomini

----------


## anahny

Hey Atomini, I'm starting a tren cycle in January and was gonna take low dosage of t3 to keep body fat low. Now that I see the effects of GW-501516, would this be more effective considering there's no risk in muscle loss,? Also what are the sides of GW-501516?

----------


## human project

> Hey Atomini, I'm starting a tren cycle in January and was gonna take low dosage of t3 to keep body fat low. Now that I see the effects of GW-501516, would this be more effective considering there's no risk in muscle loss,? Also what are the sides of GW-501516?


I'm not Atomini but t3 is usually taken in combination with tren bc tren usually inhibits t3 production in the body

----------


## Atomini

Human project is correct, however, the thyroid inhibiting effects of Tren is actually quite minimal unless you're running Tren at very very high doses. I can't say if GW may be the better choice for you either, since it didn't really do much good for me in the fat loss department anyhow.

----------


## human project

> Human project is correct, however, the thyroid inhibiting effects of Tren is actually quite minimal unless you're running Tren at very very high doses. I can't say if GW may be the better choice for you either, since it didn't really do much good for me in the fat loss department anyhow.


Although I usually do run high doses of tren I would like to try something different then t3 or t4 myself because im starting to attribute some side effects to them. Atomini you seem to be well versed in this topic; what drugs would you recommend trying?? Just GW??

----------


## Vpunishment

" coming soon" Ar-r has GW1516.... I'm excited!

----------


## Atomini

Really???

Whoever is the first to try it, please report results. I am hoping AR-R will have quality GW and is properly dosed. I have a feeling that the stuff I got was underdosed (that's if the actual GW didn't work at all).

----------


## snowblowjoe

Has anyone even had any good results with this? 

Seems trendy and gimmicky. Just stick to you know what works!!!! (spiropent clenbutrol 20mcg by boehringer-ingleheim) and also high quality pill or liquid form albuterol =)

----------


## Atomini

Yeah end result is for fat loss I hated this shit. I blew hundreds on running it and saw very little, if any fat loss at all. Endurance enhancing effects were great, but I didn't give a rat's ass about it really... I was looking for the fat loss.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Looks like it was just a marketing ploy to get people to try something new then

----------


## human project

> Looks like it was just a marketing ploy to get people to try something new then


Damn... I really wanted to try it too. Too bad I only guessed GW on that contest...... I obviously ment GW 5156 unless there's another one I don't know about... Who won that??? Have they made a log,?

----------


## lovbyts

> Yeah end result is for fat loss I hated this shit. I blew hundreds on running it and saw very little, if any fat loss at all. Endurance enhancing effects were great, but I didn't give a rat's ass about it really... I was looking for the fat loss.


sounds like the fat loss would come from increased cardio due to increased endurance but not the GW. Damn I hate it when you have to work for your goals.  :Wink:

----------


## Vpunishment

I guess its finally here from ar-r ...this stuff is pricey!!!! Please someone try and let me know... Im really into the endurance aspects since I'm a martial artist and this would help with competitions.





> Really???
> 
> Whoever is the first to try it, please report results. I am hoping AR-R will have quality GW and is properly dosed. I have a feeling that the stuff I got was underdosed (that's if the actual GW didn't work at all).

----------


## john_dough

Where did everyone get the 10mg/day dose from?

From the scientific report I read they gave their mice between 2-5mg/kg/day , so 10mg/day would be extremely under dosed compared to what got the mice results.

----------


## panntastic

> Where did everyone get the 10mg/day dose from?
> 
> From the scientific report I read they gave their mice between 2-5mg/kg/day , so 10mg/day would be extremely under dosed compared to what got the mice results.


Saying that I would have to take 1/2 a gram a day and that's really not cost effective considering the price of this stuff

----------


## Atomini

> Where did everyone get the 10mg/day dose from?
> 
> From the scientific report I read they gave their mice between 2-5mg/kg/day , so 10mg/day would be extremely under dosed compared to what got the mice results.


Man, I was up to 40mg daily and still saw nothing. And like panntastic said, if we were to use the same dosing guidelines for GW-501516 that is outlined in the studies (2 - 5mg/kg daily), that means I would need to consume between 182 - 500+ mg daily. Each bottle I had contained 300mg each, and I bought lots of 3 bottles per order. That means i'd have to consume at LEAST a whole bottle a day. Sorry, but i'm not putting a hole in the wallet the size of thousands of dollars to end up with something that doesn't provide fat loss at all. Nope.

A lot of those studies' context must also be taken into consideration. If mice/rats were indeed administered 5mg per kg of body weight, then maybe GW's fat loss dose is too far out of reach for any of us to justify spending the money on. But the fact of the matter is, various observations tell us that a dose between 10 - 40mg daily does seem to elicit fat loss in SOME small amount of individuals, of which it is very clear I do not belong to that small group.

At the end of the day, my conclusion is that GW for fat loss is hit and miss. Endurance benefits are 100%, but fat loss is a gamble with this stuff. For the amount of money i've spent on it, i'd rather go to the casino and play a hand or two of poker instead.

----------


## Vpunishment

I'm interested in the endurance aspects...but does it go away instantly after you get off?

----------

